# The Mud aint right in the head Driveler # 108



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 5, 2014)




----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 5, 2014)

Howdy Mrs H


----------



## Nitram4891 (Feb 5, 2014)

Morning


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 5, 2014)

New one, right here


----------



## Keebs (Feb 5, 2014)




----------



## Da Possum (Feb 5, 2014)

Where did Pete go?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 5, 2014)

Keebs said:


>



what so funny?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 5, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Where did Pete go?



Pete adn repeat sitting on a bench.  Pete fell off. Whos left?


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 5, 2014)

hashtag i don't get it


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 5, 2014)

Stupid computer wont let me embed  video's.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 5, 2014)

<object width="420" height="315"><param name="movie" value="//www.youtube.com/v/tIdIqbv7SPo?version=3&hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="//www.youtube.com/v/tIdIqbv7SPo?version=3&hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="420" height="315" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true"></embed></object>


This is for my new friend i made last night.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 5, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Stupid computer wont let me embed  video's.



Don't feel bad. I can't hear anything on mine and I can only watch about 6 seconds of a video. 

Anybody know how I can fix it


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 5, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> <object width="420" height="315"><param name="movie" value="//www.youtube.com/v/tIdIqbv7SPo?version=3&hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="//www.youtube.com/v/tIdIqbv7SPo?version=3&hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="420" height="315" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true"></embed></object>
> 
> 
> This is for my new friend i made last night.


Thought you couldn't embed.


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Don't feel bad. I can't hear anything on mine and I can oly watch about 6 seconds of a video.
> 
> Anybody know how I can fix it



How'd my  get way up there.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 5, 2014)

Who is Pete?


----------



## Keebs (Feb 5, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> what so funny?


 MrsHawtnet callin Mud "not right"............ 


mudracing101 said:


> <object height="315" width="420">
> 
> 
> <embed src="//www.youtube.com/v/tIdIqbv7SPo?version=3&hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" height="315" width="420"></object>
> ...





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Thought you couldn't embed.
> 
> 
> How'd my  get way up there.


Da boy be learnin.................


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 5, 2014)




----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 5, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> <object width="420" height="315"><param name="movie" value="//www.youtube.com/v/tIdIqbv7SPo?version=3&hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="//www.youtube.com/v/tIdIqbv7SPo?version=3&hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="420" height="315" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true"></embed></object>
> 
> 
> This is for my new friend i made last night.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 5, 2014)

Migmack said:


>



That was very hurtful.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 5, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Who is Pete?



Mrs. Sake's son, silly.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 5, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>



Hey............... not right in the head, i thought we was tight.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 5, 2014)

Sorry...  I meant.... for .... 



mrs. hornet22 said:


> That was very hurtful.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 5, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> That was very hurtful.



almost as bad as his avatar isnt it


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 5, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mrs. Sake's son, silly.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 5, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


>



Leroy, i was going to talk to you last night, but you wasnt home.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 5, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Leroy, i was going to talk to you last night, but you wasnt home.



I was under a house rolling around in the mud.  Trying to run wire from the outside panel to the inside panel so the guy could get his final inspection today.  Got home at 11.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 5, 2014)

I had plenty of time.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 5, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey............... not right in the head, i thought we was tight.


Little slow this mornin Juss sayin what we'z all know as fact, Jack.


havin_fun_huntin said:


> almost as bad as his avatar isnt it


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 5, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Little slow this mornin Juss sayin what we'z all know as fact, Jack.



Youve not been very nice to me lately.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 5, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I had plenty of time.



Jeff fa fa was running block..... 









I think..


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 5, 2014)

Been sitting here for the last twenty seconds looking at my thumbs.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 5, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Been sitting here for the last twenty seconds looking at my thumbs.



    trying to figure out how to put that 3rd thumb between the other 2?


----------



## Keebs (Feb 5, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Little slow this mornin Juss sayin what we'z all know as fact, Jack.


rollin, rollin, rollin, mandy be rollin.............. 


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Jeff fa fa was running block.....
> 
> I think..


MmmmHHHmmm, you keep thinkin that bubba, go right ahead............


mudracing101 said:


> Been sitting here for the last twenty seconds looking at my thumbs.


 what they tellin ya?


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 5, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Jeff fa fa was running block.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Chief concerned about lil miss sunshine squaw! King rule subjects. Chief guide tribe.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 5, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> trying to figure out how to put that 3rd thumb between the other 2?






Keebs said:


> rollin, rollin, rollin, mandy be rollin..............
> 
> MmmmHHHmmm, you keep thinkin that bubba, go right ahead............
> 
> what they tellin ya?


Cant tell ya on the open forum.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 5, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Chief concerned about lil miss sunshine squaw! King rule subjects. Chief guide tribe.





mudracing101 said:


> Cant tell ya on the open forum.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 5, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Chief concerned about lil miss sunshine squaw! King rule subjects. Chief guide tribe.



What?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 5, 2014)

Keebs said:


>



My crystal ball foresees a PM in your future


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 5, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Chief concerned about lil miss sunshine squaw! King rule subjects. Chief guide tribe.



yeah that confuzzled me bigtime


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 5, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> yeah that confuzzled me bigtime



I think that was injun for tween mud and me we gotz all the womens. But thats just me guessing.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 5, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I think that was injun for tween mud and me we gotz all the womens. But thats just me guessing.



well dats just greedy right there..


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 5, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> well dats just greedy right there..



Hey, you the one trying to sell yours Hows that chicken, Sunshine said it was off the chain.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 5, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey, you the one trying to sell yours Hows that chicken, Sunshine said it was off the chain.



It should have stayed on the chain


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 5, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> It should have stayed on the chain


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 5, 2014)

It actually wasnt bad to be honest.  The English peas.  well yeah.. they were lacking..


----------



## stringmusic (Feb 5, 2014)

Strang was here 2/5/2014


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 5, 2014)

stringmusic said:


> Strang was here 2/5/2014



Congratulations!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 5, 2014)

Lunch


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 5, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I think that was injun for tween mud and me we gotz all the womens. But thats just me guessing.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 5, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin+, Jeff C.+, lilD1188, mrs. hornet22+

I gotta fix that... lilD.  Fwend Request incoming


----------



## Keebs (Feb 5, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> What?





havin_fun_huntin said:


> yeah that confuzzled me bigtime


 you to, too, two don't know nuffin!


mudracing101 said:


> I think that was injun for tween mud and me we gotz all the womens. But thats just me guessing.


keep guessin............


havin_fun_huntin said:


> It should have stayed on the chain


 she gonna git you!


mudracing101 said:


> Lunch


cheekun & rice again & steamed broccoli........... 


Jeff C. said:


>


that's what I told'em, Chief!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 5, 2014)

keebs, I done told ya time and time again.  Aint noone skeered of LMS... I run faster than she does


----------



## Nitram4891 (Feb 5, 2014)




----------



## Keebs (Feb 5, 2014)

LilD, how's the headache today?


----------



## Keebs (Feb 5, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> keebs, I done told ya time and time again.  Aint noone skeered of LMS... I run faster than she does


I will teach her the ways of the older, wiser, WOW........ we don't have to run............... bbwaahahahahahahaha


Nitram4891 said:


>


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 5, 2014)

Keebs said:


> you to, too, two don't know nuffin!
> 
> keep guessin............
> 
> ...



The wimmins understand Chief! 

However, if shoe is on other foot, it not always fit!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 5, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I will teach her the ways of the older, wiser, WOW........ we don't have to run............... bbwaahahahahahahaha



 

You can run, but you cannot hide!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 5, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I will teach her the ways of the older, wiser, WOW........ we don't have to run............... bbwaahahahahahahaha



That would require you to answer your phone.  There is no threat of that


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 5, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> You can run, but you cannot hide!



Man, I be kang of hide and seek


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 5, 2014)

<----------------Leftover somethin another?


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 5, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Man, I be kang of hide and seek



There's no hiding from a Woman's wrath, son!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 5, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> There's no hiding from a Woman's wrath, son!



 way to burst my bubble jeff fa fa


Wait, daddy, Is that you?


----------



## lilD1188 (Feb 5, 2014)

Keebs said:
			
		

> LilD, how's the headache today?



still got it.... but its better....


_Posted from Gon.com  App for Android_


----------



## lilD1188 (Feb 5, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:
			
		

> havin_fun_huntin+, Jeff C.+, lilD1188, mrs. hornet22+
> 
> I gotta fix that... lilD. Fwend Request incoming



i got it but dumdum phone wont accept it, iz gotta git on the computer later.....


_Posted  from  Gon.com  App  for  Android_


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 5, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> way to burst my bubble jeff fa fa
> 
> 
> Wait, daddy, Is that you?



When you reach my level of experienced observation, I'll no longer refer to you as son! 

Jag gets  when I call him son! 

He's even said, "I'm not your son!"


----------



## Keebs (Feb 5, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> The wimmins understand Chief!
> 
> However, if shoe is on other foot, it not always fit!





Jeff C. said:


> You can run, but you cannot hide!





havin_fun_huntin said:


> That would require you to answer your phone.  There is no threat of that





Jeff C. said:


> There's no hiding from a Woman's wrath, son!





lilD1188 said:


> still got it.... but its better....
> 
> 
> _Posted from Gon.com  App for Android_



I got the date on the calendar for you.


----------



## lilD1188 (Feb 5, 2014)

Keebs said:
			
		

> Quote:
> 
> I got the date on the calendar for you.



YAY! , ill update the FB invite thingy later.....


_Posted  from  Gon.com App for Android_


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 5, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> almost as bad as his avatar isnt it



I'm shaving in the spring... got new shorts too.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 5, 2014)

Migmack said:


> I'm shaving in the spring... got new shorts too.



Please new boots too


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 5, 2014)

I tried a new mexican dish with grilled steak, shrimp and chicken. It was good.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 5, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I tried a new mexican dish with grilled steak, shrimp and chicken. It was good.


that's ALL you ate?????


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 5, 2014)

Keebs said:


> that's ALL you ate?????



Thats it, well it had rice with cheese sauce and tortillas and salsa.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 5, 2014)

Hey Hfg??


----------



## Keebs (Feb 5, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Thats it, well it had rice with cheese sauce and tortillas and salsa.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 5, 2014)

Keebs said:


> that's ALL you ate?????



He got one to go for his snack at 3:00.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 5, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey Hfg??



He's busy right now. He still tryin to git dat cheekun off da chain.


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 5, 2014)

I had lasagna and a salad.....i needs me a nap!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 5, 2014)

Keebs +  = Didn get it.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 5, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> He got one to go for his snack at 3:00.





Jeff C. said:


> Keebs +  = Didn get it.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 5, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey Hfg??


yes dear?


mrs. hornet22 said:


> He's busy right now. He still tryin to git dat cheekun off da chain.



That little rascal was quick


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 5, 2014)

Big 'ol pork roast in crockpot!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 5, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> yes dear?
> 
> 
> That little rascal was quick



You workin tonight or you gonna be home.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 5, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Big 'ol pork roast in crockpot!


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 5, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> You workin tonight or you gonna be home.



You asking him out?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 5, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> You workin tonight or you gonna be home.





hdm03 said:


> You asking him out?



YOu gotta answer hdm03- before I answer


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 5, 2014)

I see lil Strang down there


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 5, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> You asking him out?



I think it was the "yes dear" response this morning from Boom Boom that got ol Mud ta thinkin.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 5, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> You asking him out?


You jealous?


mrs. hornet22 said:


> I think it was the "yes dear" response this morning from Boom Boom that got ol Mud ta thinkin.



He gay boy.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 5, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> You jealous?
> 
> 
> He gay boy.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 5, 2014)

Mud hurt my sensitive feelings.
Ignored my question or hdm03-'s question then was mean to me.
mud be a hater


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 5, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Mud hurt my sensitive feelings.
> Ignored my question or hdm03-'s question then was mean to me.
> mud be a hater



Haters gonna hate.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 5, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Please new boots too



Shorts match the boots.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 5, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Haters gonna hate.



that mud kid is jsut mad cause I didnt ask him to go on a boat ride dats all


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 5, 2014)

Think I will send mud a strongly worded text.. brb


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 5, 2014)

Mud likes to play hard to get it..........you just gotta be patient and you'll eventually get it.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 5, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Mud likes to play hard to get it..........you just gotta be patient and you'll eventually get it.



you gotta know how to get his attention.

ILL fill you in...


A diner bell works everytime


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 5, 2014)

Thanks, yall left me alone with migmack...


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 5, 2014)

Cant wait till Sunshine gets off work.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 5, 2014)

Mud, ill share a convo me and her just had in a few...  Epic blonde moment for her


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 5, 2014)

This whole thread title is very hurtful.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 5, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Thanks, yall left me alone with migmack...



I am fun..


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 5, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> This whole thread title is very hurtful.



Ohhhhhhhh, you know you are lovin all the attention.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 5, 2014)

Well,well,well. I'm on a roll.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 5, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Well,well,well. I'm on a roll.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 5, 2014)

LMS:  I have the most awesome idea ever

Me:  oh crap..

LMS:  Why you say oh crap?

Me: lets hear it

LMS:This weather and the music on B100has me wanting to take a road trip.... Can you guess where?  I vote we buck on the system and just go lol

Me: Walmart?

LMS:  Negative ghost rider.. Give you a hint there is so much salt water there....

Me:  Utah??

LMS:  They dont have a beach in Utah do they?


----------



## Nugefan (Feb 5, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Well,well,well. I'm on a roll.



rollin' rollin' rollin' ....


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 5, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> LMS:  I have the most awesome idea ever
> 
> Me:  oh crap..
> 
> ...



 Wait. where's Utah?


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 5, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> LMS:  I have the most awesome idea ever
> 
> Me:  oh crap..
> 
> ...



Give me a minute and I'm sure it will come to me


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 5, 2014)

Afternoon youngins. I am watching ice melt, very slowly.


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 5, 2014)

Morning KyDawg+; do your chickens lay eggs in freezing weather?


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 5, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Afternoon youngins. I am watching ice melt, very slowly.



Morning Ky , do your goats slip on the ice?


----------



## Keebs (Feb 5, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Afternoon youngins. I am watching ice melt, very slowly.


Hiya Charlie!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 5, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Hiya Charlie!



Hey.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 5, 2014)

Now yall know I dont got no goats or....why dont yall just forget about it.


----------



## stringmusic (Feb 5, 2014)

I hope KyDawgs+ alpacas are doing ok.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 5, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey.


yeah?


KyDawg said:


> Now yall know I dont got no goats or....why dont yall just forget about it.


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 5, 2014)

goat bacon


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 5, 2014)

Keebs, why dont you come work out for me tonight...


----------



## Nitram4891 (Feb 5, 2014)

I have a feeling some of yall are gona watch women's curling...this is team Canada.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 5, 2014)

Hello Team Canada


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 5, 2014)

Dibs on the dark headed chick on the left...


----------



## Keebs (Feb 5, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Keebs, why dont you come work out for me tonight...































mudracing101 said:


> Hello Team Canada





havin_fun_huntin said:


> Dibs on the dark headed chick on the left...


traitors!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 5, 2014)

Keebs said:


> traitors!



SOOO is that a no.

And she be purdy..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 5, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Dibs on the dark headed chick on the left...





She looks like she just sniffed a toot . .


----------



## Keebs (Feb 5, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> SOOO is that a no.
> 
> And she be purdy..


correctomoondo, there ghost rider......... 


Hooked On Quack said:


> She looks like she just sniffed a toot . .


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 5, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> She looks like she just sniffed a toot . .


 Howdy quack!!
but she got purdy lips and eyes..


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 5, 2014)

What'd I miss?


----------



## rydert (Feb 5, 2014)

I like the one with her finger in her mouth............reminds me of hdm03...........


----------



## rydert (Feb 5, 2014)

oh......hay....


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 5, 2014)

hey redurt


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 5, 2014)

rydert said:


> I like the one with her finger in her mouth............reminds me of hdm03...........



 


That's his naughty innocent look!


----------



## Crickett (Feb 5, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> She looks like she just sniffed a toot . .



She looks two-headed to me


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 5, 2014)

you soooo sweet ry-dirty


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 5, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Dibs on the dark headed chick on the left...



The two headed one?


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 5, 2014)

stringmusic said:


> I hope KyDawgs+ alpacas are doing ok.



alpaca suitcase for a trip to Georgia in about 2 weeks.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 5, 2014)

I was thinking she had a double tooshy till i looked again..


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 5, 2014)

crickett said:


> she looks two-headed to me



:d :d


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 5, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> :d :d


----------



## Crickett (Feb 5, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> The two headed one?





Jeff C. said:


> :d :d





Jeff C. said:


>


----------



## stringmusic (Feb 5, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> alpaca suitcase for a trip to Georgia in about 2 weeks.



 Hope ya have a good time down here!


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 5, 2014)

KyDawg+; do you need me to come up there and feed the goats, chickens and cows while you are down here?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 5, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> alpaca suitcase for a trip to Georgia in about 2 weeks.



You gonna do any visiting while your down here?


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 5, 2014)

They all four Hawt, even the two headed one.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 5, 2014)

Crickett said:


>



I don't get it....sometimes that smiley won't work. I guess because of the capital D.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 5, 2014)

LOL.....test.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 5, 2014)

Caps are working now


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 5, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> You gonna do any visiting while your down here?



He always stops for the day to hang out wif his friends.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 5, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> They all four Hawt, even the two headed one.



Id take all for a boat ride.... Just saying


----------



## Crickett (Feb 5, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I don't get it....sometimes that smiley won't work. I guess because of the capital D.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 5, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> He always stops for the day to hang out wif his friends.



oh, I wont see him then  he hasnt been talkative to me since I busted him out about being incognito


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 5, 2014)

getting close to 5


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 5, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> oh, I wont see him then  he hasnt been talkative to me since I busted him out about being incognito



He's a nice old fellar.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 5, 2014)

mud, are we going on a date tonight or not?


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 5, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> They all four Hawt, even the two headed one.



I'd let'em polish my floors!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 5, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> mud, are we going on a date tonight or not?



No, just checking my time frame for my Visit with Sunshine.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Feb 5, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I'd let'em polish my floors!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 5, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> No, just checking my time frame for my Visit with Sunshine.



 you had my hopes up


----------



## rydert (Feb 5, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I'd let'em polish my floors!





Nitram4891 said:


>



I don't get it..........


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 5, 2014)

ready to git out of here


----------



## Crickett (Feb 5, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I'd let'em polish my floors!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 5, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


>



Hardwood throughout!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 5, 2014)




----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 5, 2014)

Keebs said:


>



Oh Really!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 5, 2014)

Keebs said:


>



A watched pot never boils..


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 5, 2014)

Keebs said:


>



I'm going to lock up, lets go. Later y'all.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 5, 2014)

Bye mudkid


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 5, 2014)

Later, Mud & Keebsy!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 5, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> A watched pot never boils..



I beg to differ, son!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 5, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I beg to differ, son!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 5, 2014)

jeff being contrary..


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 5, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> jeff being contrary..



I've actually watched a few.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 5, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I've actually watched a few.



Your a card Jeff fa fa.  Part of your charm I believe


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 5, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Your a card Jeff fa fa.  Part of your charm I believe



Oh stop!! You're going to make me blush!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 5, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> I have a feeling some of yall are gona watch women's curling...this is team Canada.



I like th  librarian chic.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 5, 2014)

Jeff. recon i can trust you and mud talking to LMS while im busy tonight?


----------



## Keebs (Feb 5, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Oh Really!


yes really!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> A watched pot never boils..


wanna bet?


mudracing101 said:


> I'm going to lock up, lets go. Later y'all.





Jeff C. said:


> Later, Mud & Keebsy!


later Chieff Jeff fa fa!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Jeff. recon i can trust you and mud talking to LMS while im busy tonight?


SUUUURREEE ya can!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 5, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Jeff. recon i can trust you and mud talking to LMS while im busy tonight?



I'm going to stay out if this thread. One look at me and she will be sending me flowers.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 5, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Jeff. recon i can trust you and mud talking to LMS while im busy tonight?



Absolutely, brave Boom Boom!  



Keebs said:


> yes really!
> 
> wanna bet?
> 
> ...



See, even Keebs endorsed our trustworthiness! 



Migmack said:


> I'm going to stay out if this thread. One look at me and she will be sending me flowers.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 5, 2014)

Migmack said:


> I'm going to stay out if this thread. One look at me and she will be sending me flowers.



With a card that reads "get well soon"


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 5, 2014)

That wind will sure ruffle the bustle.  

Team Canada could curl up beside 





oops got to go now.


----------



## little miss sunshine (Feb 5, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Id take all for a boat ride.... Just saying



He'd have to take them one at a time and get some flexseal to fix all them leaks first.......js


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 5, 2014)

im here!!!!!!! dijaw miss me????


----------



## Keebs (Feb 5, 2014)

little miss sunshine said:


> He'd have to take them one at a time and get some flexseal to fix all them leaks first.......js


 you sayin his boat leaks???


blood on the ground said:


> im here!!!!!!! dijaw miss me????



 BLOOOOD!!!!!!!! howudoin?


----------



## little miss sunshine (Feb 5, 2014)

Yes ma'am got a leaky 2 seater boat don't think those Canadian chicks gonna be too impressed


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 5, 2014)

mud missed his date.....


----------



## Keebs (Feb 5, 2014)

little miss sunshine said:


> Yes ma'am got a leaky 2 seater boat don't think those Canadian chicks gonna be too impressed


Them gurls ain't got nuttin to worry 'bout wiff "our" guys!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> mud missed his date.....



 the missus must have been home!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 5, 2014)

LMS!!!!!!!!!!!!did your hubby explain why I didn't answer your call the other night???????
I got it as a "missed call" about 9:30 that night, I don't call folks after 9:00 unless I know it is an emergency........ sowwy!!!!!!!


----------



## little miss sunshine (Feb 5, 2014)

Keebs said:


> LMS!!!!!!!!!!!!did your hubby explain why I didn't answer your call the other night???????
> I got it as a "missed call" about 9:30 that night, I don't call folks after 9:00 unless I know it is an emergency........ sowwy!!!!!!!



He explained to me that you didn't want to talk to me lol


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 5, 2014)

for the record i never said it was a nice boat...just that they could ride in it


----------



## little miss sunshine (Feb 5, 2014)

I know he is full of bull butter though


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 5, 2014)

little miss sunshine said:


> He explained to me that you didn't want to talk to me lol



lies....all lies   now get in there and clean something


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 5, 2014)

oh yeah......giggty


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 5, 2014)

so......just the free of us.......hdm03, havin_fun_huntin+, little miss sunshine+


----------



## little miss sunshine (Feb 5, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> lies....all lies   now get in there and clean something



I am on strike until you get in line...... House will never be clean again


----------



## Crickett (Feb 5, 2014)

LMS.....you need an avatar!


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 5, 2014)

oh yeah......tingly sensation is coming back


----------



## Keebs (Feb 5, 2014)

little miss sunshine said:


> He explained to me that you didn't want to talk to me lol


 he LIED!!!!!!!!


little miss sunshine said:


> I know he is full of bull butter though


 glad you know it!


hdm03 said:


> oh yeah......giggty


 whatchudoinherethistimeofnight???


hdm03 said:


> so......just the free of us.......hdm03, havin_fun_huntin+, little miss sunshine+



I'm here toooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!
ohgoodgawdalmighty.........drama with the extended family, why can't young girls learn that if a guy hits you when you're dating, he will CONTINUE to hit you when you're married??? THose types do NOT change?!?!?! 
ya'll say a prayer for my roommate & her (only) niece, please!


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 5, 2014)

Crickett said:


> LMS.....you need an avatar!



Why does she need a pilot?


----------



## Keebs (Feb 5, 2014)

little miss sunshine said:


> I am on strike until you get in line...... House will never be clean again


No No: don't say that.............


Crickett said:


> LMS.....you need an avatar!





hdm03 said:


> oh yeah......tingly sensation is coming back


----------



## Crickett (Feb 5, 2014)

Keebs said:


> he LIED!!!!!!!!
> 
> glad you know it!
> 
> ...


----------



## little miss sunshine (Feb 5, 2014)

Crickett said:


> LMS.....you need an avatar!



Hmmmmm I'll have to work on that


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 5, 2014)

yes?


----------



## Crickett (Feb 5, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Why does she need a pilot?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 5, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> lies....all lies   now get in there and clean something


Should I tell her about all of the posts of yours that I have had to delete to keep you out of trouble??

I accept all major credit cards, and checks with proper I.D.


----------



## little miss sunshine (Feb 5, 2014)

Keebs said:


> No No: don't say that.............



Lol I don't mean it


----------



## Crickett (Feb 5, 2014)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Should I tell her about all of the posts of yours that I have had to delete to keep you out of trouble??
> 
> I accept all major credit cards, and checks with proper I.D.


----------



## little miss sunshine (Feb 5, 2014)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Should I tell her about all of the posts of yours that I have had to delete to keep you out of trouble??
> 
> I accept all major credit cards, and checks with proper I.D.



I'm pretty interested to hear about these posts.....


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 5, 2014)

I'll tell you about it shortly........the goats......I can't discuss in a open forum


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 5, 2014)

little miss sunshine said:


> Lol I don't mean it



Chief will take into consideration.


----------



## little miss sunshine (Feb 5, 2014)

Oh my


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 5, 2014)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Should I tell her about all of the posts of yours that I have had to delete to keep you out of trouble??
> 
> I accept all major credit cards, and checks with proper I.D.



At a one time, historically low interest rate.


----------



## little miss sunshine (Feb 5, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Chief will take into consideration.



Haha


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 5, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> I'll tell you about it shortly........the goats......I can't discuss in a open forum


He does seem to have an affinity for farm animals


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 5, 2014)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> He does seem to have an affinity for farm animals



I just don't understand it.......god bless LMS and their (or Mud's) unborn child 

8 prayers and 36 PMs sent


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 5, 2014)

little miss sunshine said:


> Haha


----------



## little miss sunshine (Feb 5, 2014)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> He does seem to have an affinity for farm animals



That's what I'm gathering....... Just when you think youknow somebody


----------



## little miss sunshine (Feb 5, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> I just don't understand it.......god bless LMS and their (or Mud's) unborn child
> 
> 8 prayers and 36 PMs sent



I honestly have no reply that never happens


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 5, 2014)

little miss sunshine said:


> I honestly have no reply that never happens



Billy???? is that you???


----------



## little miss sunshine (Feb 5, 2014)

I don't get it....


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 5, 2014)

Keebs said:


> you sayin his boat leaks???
> 
> 
> BLOOOOD!!!!!!!! howudoin?



Aaahhh, hanging like a hair in a biscuit!


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 5, 2014)

little miss sunshine said:


> I don't get it....



I don't either.....i'm just trying to fit in.


A lot of idiots talk about Billy......I was just trying to be cool








I need skills like Chief..Jeff..C..O


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 5, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Aaahhh, hanging like a hair in a biscuit!



which way?


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 5, 2014)

I got me a hankeran for some veggie soup an buttermilk conbreat


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 5, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> which way?



Cross ways


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 5, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Cross ways



Could be worse; I guess


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 5, 2014)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Should I tell her about all of the posts of yours that I have had to delete to keep you out of trouble??
> 
> I accept all major credit cards, and checks with proper I.D.


pm requesting details


little miss sunshine said:


> I am on strike until you get in line...... House will never be clean again


the house has been clean before


little miss sunshine said:


> Lol I don't mean it


yes she did


little miss sunshine said:


> I'm pretty interested to hear about these posts.....


ignore him....nothing to see here


Jeff C. said:


> At a one time, historically low interest rate.


glad you got my back


little miss sunshine said:


> I honestly have no reply that never happens



truer words have never been spoken





keebs


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 6, 2014)

Well it is a good morning 'cause I am vertical again.  However, I am sure thirsty on Thirstday so the coffee is slowly brewed and ready to be served


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 6, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Well it is a good morning 'cause I am vertical again.  However, I am sure thirsty on Thirstday so the coffee is slowly brewed and ready to be served



Goon Morning GW. 

Looks like Eagle slept in this morning. 

Time for me to  work.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 6, 2014)

Migmack said:


> Goon Morning GW.
> 
> Looks like Eagle slept in this morning.
> 
> Time for me to  work.



Time for me to 

 and then off to work I go too.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 6, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Well it is a good morning 'cause I am vertical again.  However, I am sure thirsty on Thirstday so the coffee is slowly brewed and ready to be served



Well I'm up, might as well partake, thank you and good mornin!



Migmack said:


> Goon Morning GW.
> 
> Looks like Eagle slept in this morning.
> 
> Time for me to  work.



Mornin Mig.....just got through cleaning email inbox.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 6, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Well I'm up, might as well partake, thank you and good mornin!
> 
> 
> 
> Mornin Mig.....just got through cleaning email inbox.


Morning Chief. 

I like to wait for the admin email inbox is full do not reply email.. Then I clean it..


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 6, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> mud missed his date.....


I sent her a pm and explained i was working late at the shop last night. I did miss her though.



gobbleinwoods said:


> Well it is a good morning 'cause I am vertical again.  However, I am sure thirsty on Thirstday so the coffee is slowly brewed and ready to be served


Cold this morning, i'll take a cup.

Morning crew, Its Friday eve.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 6, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Well it is a good morning 'cause I am vertical again.  However, I am sure thirsty on Thirstday so the coffee is slowly brewed and ready to be served





Migmack said:


> Goon Morning GW.
> 
> Looks like Eagle slept in this morning.
> 
> Time for me to  work.





gobbleinwoods said:


> Time for me to
> 
> and then off to work I go too.





Jeff C. said:


> Well I'm up, might as well partake, thank you and good mornin!
> 
> 
> 
> Mornin Mig.....just got through cleaning email inbox.






Well happy Thirsty Thursday to all of you fellow drivelers.

NOOOOO, I didn't sleep in this morning......I got up at 4:15 AM and started washing some clothes, ate breakfast, read the newspaper, caught up on a bunch of paperwork, did my normal daily "wake-up" call to my girlfriend in Texas, now got to take a shower and go up to the country and pick up my generator.  I might even get back in time to have lunch with my Augusta "sweetie" if everything goes on schedule.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 6, 2014)

Morning ladies and gents..

EE 444 slept in, dont believe his tales..

thanks for the coffee gobble.

Mud, sorry you missed out.  i didnt get home till after 8 maybe 9.. I forget.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 6, 2014)

Mornin again kids....


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 6, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin again kids....



Morning Jeffro What delicious food are you branging to the celebration.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 6, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning Jeffro What delicious food are you branging to the celebration.



Not sure yet. Are we doing a spread like we have always done on Sat.? I know you are bringing oysters.


----------



## stringmusic (Feb 6, 2014)

hello


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 6, 2014)

Iv asked keebs before but I forgot her answer.  how many members usually make it excluding their family members?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 6, 2014)

I found LMS an avatar pic...




Shes gonna kill me


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 6, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Morning ladies and gents..
> 
> EE 444 slept in, dont believe his tales..
> 
> ...


No apology needed Hfg, i havnt missed out at all.



Jeff C. said:


> Not sure yet. Are we doing a spread like we have always done on Sat.? I know you are bringing oysters.



I guess, need to call my bro and his wife and see what they going to bring. I'll have a bushel of oysters, they have lasted Friday and Sat. night so far. I'll prob. bring some sausage for the grill. Wife might make a potato dish, i dont know i need to ask her. She's done that twice she needs to do something else this year.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 6, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Iv asked keebs before but I forgot her answer.  how many members usually make it excluding their family members?


Pm incoming


havin_fun_huntin said:


> I found LMS an avatar pic...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 6, 2014)

stringmusic said:


> hello



Mornin string! 



havin_fun_huntin said:


> I found LMS an avatar pic...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Beauty is in the eyes of the beholder!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 6, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin string!
> 
> 
> 
> Beauty is in the eyes of the beholder!



oh LMS be HAWT.. Thats an old pic from her heavy days.  The goofy face makes its awesome


----------



## Keebs (Feb 6, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin again kids....


mernin!


mudracing101 said:


> Morning Jeffro What delicious food are you branging to the celebration.


hey you........


Jeff C. said:


> Not sure yet. Are we doing a spread like we have always done on Sat.? I know you are bringing oysters.


 I'd think so............


stringmusic said:


> hello


olleh


havin_fun_huntin said:


> I found LMS an avatar pic...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like it!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 6, 2014)

Kevlar, are you going on Friday? I am, just wondering who else is....


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 6, 2014)

Keebs said:


> mernin!
> 
> hey you........
> 
> ...



 Well well well....mornin to you!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 6, 2014)

Mornin


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 6, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> oh LMS be HAWT.. Thats an old pic from her heavy days.  The goofy face makes its awesome



Who says she ain't Hawt in that pic?


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 6, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin



Mronin, shweetypie!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 6, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Well well well....mornin to you!


 If it works out, I hope to be there early Friday..........  who am I kidding.......... I'll have to take off from work, feed up in the middle of the afternoon THEN head up there!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin


 mornin, sista!


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 6, 2014)

Mud here?


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 6, 2014)

morning folks


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 6, 2014)




----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 6, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Mud here?



recon hes busy typing me a PM that I havent received yet


Howdy Mrs H


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 6, 2014)

I'm ready for lunch


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 6, 2014)

I see Strang+ down there


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 6, 2014)

that shy lil fella


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 6, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Mud here?



I would have been, had boom boom not sent me a PM.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 6, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I would have been, had boom boom not sent me a PM.



Sorry, I didnt want to openly express my love in the open forum  PM incoming dear


----------



## Hankus (Feb 6, 2014)

jus wanted y'all ta know that mud ain got a monopoly on that ain right in da head market


----------



## Keebs (Feb 6, 2014)

Hankus said:


> jus wanted y'all ta know that mud ain got a monopoly on that ain right in da head market









, btw, what day is it?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 6, 2014)

Hankus said:


> jus wanted y'all ta know that mud ain got a monopoly on that ain right in da head market



  Isnt that a requirement to be a driveler?  Mud jsut be kang of the "cant get right" club


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 6, 2014)

HFH sure is a flirt..


----------



## Hankus (Feb 6, 2014)

Keebs said:


> , btw, what day is it?



lawd I hope its Thursday



havin_fun_huntin said:


> Isnt that a requirement to be a driveler?  Mud jsut be kang of the "cant get right" club



His ain rite candle will burn thru a ternaderfloodsturm, course his ain the only one that'd stay lit


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 6, 2014)

Migmack said:


> HFH sure is a flirt..



'for I got married I referred to myself as a popbellied pimp


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 6, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Sorry, I didnt want to openly express my love in the open forum  PM incoming dear


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 6, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Isnt that a requirement to be a driveler?  Mud jsut be kang of the "cant get right" club



It depends on how you look at it, we're all "ain't right" in different ways. For instance, I had to translate Hankus to the rest of the drivelers when he first got here.....that qualified me!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 6, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> It depends on how you look at it, we're all "ain't right" in different ways. For instance, I had to translate Hankus to the rest of the drivelers when he first got here.....that qualified me!



Is there a book out for understanding hankus?  Hankonics 101 or something I can purchase?


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 6, 2014)

Keebs said:


> mernin!
> 
> hey you........
> 
> ...


Hey Keebs



Jeff C. said:


> Kevlar, are you going on Friday? I am, just wondering who else is....


Yes sir, gonna try to get bro there on Friday too, its a Celebration


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin





Jeff C. said:


> Who says she ain't Hawt in that pic?


Oh, she's a hawtie


Keebs said:


> If it works out, I hope to be there early Friday..........  who am I kidding.......... I'll have to take off from work, feed up in the middle of the afternoon THEN head up there!
> 
> mornin, sista!


 Keebs said early Thats why i love her, she's so funny, Wait.... early


----------



## stringmusic (Feb 6, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>


Hey Miz Hawnet.


hdm03 said:


> I'm ready for lunch


hashtag what you gonna eat?


hdm03 said:


> I see Strang+ down there


hashtag I see hdm+ up here


hdm03 said:


> that shy lil fella


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 6, 2014)

I not really sure


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 6, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Mud here?


Define here


havin_fun_huntin said:


> recon hes busy typing me a PM that I havent received yet
> 
> 
> Howdy Mrs H


Customers, in and out.



Hankus said:


> jus wanted y'all ta know that mud ain got a monopoly on that ain right in da head market


 Wait..



Jeff C. said:


> It depends on how you look at it, we're all "ain't right" in different ways. For instance, I had to translate Hankus to the rest of the drivelers when he first got here.....that qualified me!



I still dont understand the boy sometimes.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 6, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Is there a book out for understanding hankus?  Hankonics 101 or something I can purchase?



No.....I just grew up around a buncha cajuns, so I was somewhat acclimated to puttin the bits and pieces together and makin up the rest.


----------



## Hankus (Feb 6, 2014)

well I dun lokt bak an seem ta me dat I bees dair Frydy iffn I gets nites Thurdy, iffn not den I be dair Satryday mernin iffn I ain a werkin


----------



## Keebs (Feb 6, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> It depends on how you look at it, we're all "ain't right" in different ways. For instance, I had to translate Hankus to the rest of the drivelers when he first got here.....that qualified me!





mudracing101 said:


> Hey Keebs
> Keebs said early Thats why i love her, she's so funny, Wait.... early


 now you're just plain hurting my feewins! ~stomping off Slip Style~


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 6, 2014)

Hankus said:


> well I dun lokt bak an seem ta me dat I bees dair Frydy iffn I gets nites Thurdy, iffn not den I be dair Satryday mernin iffn I ain a werkin


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 6, 2014)

Keebs said:


> now you're just plain hurting my feewins! ~stomping off Slip Style~



I'm sorry. 






























early, keebs


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 6, 2014)

Keebs said:


> now you're just plain hurting my feewins! ~stomping off Slip Style~



Keebs, you need me to go a couple blocks south and east and give him a stern talking to for ya?


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 6, 2014)

Hope Sterlo can make it....I need somebody to help me unload and construct our Village.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 6, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Keebs, you need me to go a couple blocks south and east and give him a stern talking to for ya?


he'd just laugh at you!


----------



## Hankus (Feb 6, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Keebs, you need me to go a couple blocks south and east and give him a stern talking to for ya?



leave early an do it


----------



## Keebs (Feb 6, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Hope Sterlo can make it....I need somebody to help me unload and construct our Village.


 I hope so too!!  He said he was gonna try!
Anyone heard from Redneck Maguiver???


----------



## Hankus (Feb 6, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Hope Sterlo can make it....I need somebody to help me unload and construct our Village.



yep


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 6, 2014)

Keebs said:


> he'd just laugh at you!



While looking down at me....kinda hard to be intimidating to another man when your look straight up at them.. Funny how owman can do it but other men cant


----------



## Hankus (Feb 6, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I hope so too!!  He said he was gonna try!
> Anyone heard from Redneck Maguiver???



nope, sho hope he gon maker


----------



## Hankus (Feb 6, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> While looking down at me....kinda hard to be intimidating to another man when your look straight up at them.. Funny how owman can do it but other men cant



jus gets em down a notch ta start, dat usuly heps


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 6, 2014)

Hankus said:


> jus gets em down a notch ta start, dat usuly heps



He could be chopped off at the knees and be taller than me.  HEs tall Im short..


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 6, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> While looking down at me....kinda hard to be intimidating to another man when your look straight up at them.. Funny how owman can do it but other men cant



Who is owman?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 6, 2014)

Hmm after informing LMS of that pic I post she told me we were having hot grits tonight.   I dont get it she knows I wont eat her grits..


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 6, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I hope so too!!  He said he was gonna try!
> Anyone heard from Redneck Maguiver???



I told him to bring my cuppy back home if he comes.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 6, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Keebs, you need me to go a couple blocks south and east and give him a stern talking to for ya?


Holler from where ya at, i'll be listening.


havin_fun_huntin said:


> He could be chopped off at the knees and be taller than me.  HEs tall Im short..


I'm not tall and you aint short.



havin_fun_huntin said:


> Hmm after informing LMS of that pic I post she told me we were having hot grits tonight.   I dont get it she knows I wont eat her grits..


Tell her i love me some hot grits


mrs. hornet22 said:


> I told him to bring my cuppy back home if he comes.



You need to tie your cups around your neck or something.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 6, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Holler from where ya at, i'll be listening.
> I'm not tall and you aint short.
> 
> 
> ...



DID ya hear me?  You know Imma smoker.  I cant yell to loud


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 6, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I told him to bring my cuppy back home if he comes.





mudracing101 said:


> Holler from where ya at, i'll be listening.
> I'm not tall and you aint short.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Crickett (Feb 6, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> I'm ready for lunch



Me too! Think I'll have chicken tenders!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 6, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


>



This year it's gonna be red solo cups!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 6, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Me too! Think I'll have chicken tenders!



Howdy little lady


----------



## Crickett (Feb 6, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Howdy little lady



Mornin'


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 6, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Me too! Think I'll have chicken tenders!


Hey Crickett.


mrs. hornet22 said:


> This year it's gonna be red solo cups!



Better bring a lg pack.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 6, 2014)

Anybody heard from the Beib
Hope he shows up again this year.


----------



## Crickett (Feb 6, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I found LMS an avatar pic...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hope you can outrun her!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 6, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Anybody heard from the Beib
> Hope he shows up again this year.


No he's in alot of trouble, I'm looking for someone else.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 6, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey Crickett.
> 
> 
> Better bring a lg pack.



Done thought of that. Can't stand drankin out of those things. I'm gonna git me a brand new cup erytime I fix a drank.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 6, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Hope you can outrun her!



She runs like molasses in winter time.. A water faucet if you will.... all in one spot..


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 6, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Me too! Think I'll have chicken tenders!



Hey dere! 

Got some chikin soup in da crockpot, but it ain't gonna be ready til supper.


----------



## Crickett (Feb 6, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> She runs like molasses in winter time.. A water faucet if you will.... all in one spot..



I'm quoting you on this juss so you can't delete it so she can see it later! 



Jeff C. said:


> Hey dere!
> 
> Got some chikin soup in da crockpot, but it ain't gonna be ready til supper.



 hmmm that sounds good!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 6, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Done thought of that. Can't stand drankin out of those things. I'm gonna git me a brand new cup erytime I fix a drank.



Don't they make sippy cups wiff lanyards?


----------



## Crickett (Feb 6, 2014)

Dang my kids are late for school this mornin


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 6, 2014)

Crickett said:


> I'm quoting you on this juss so you can't delete it so she can see it later!
> 
> 
> 
> hmmm that sounds good!



 go ahead, I tell her that all the time.  Shes long legged and can walk faster then alot can run.  Infact her walk is prolly faster than her own run.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 6, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I told him to bring my cuppy back home if he comes.


you SURE he's still in possession of it at this time?


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Hmm after informing LMS of that pic I post she told me we were having hot grits tonight.   I dont get it she knows I wont eat her grits..


She's been watching Madea, ain't she?!?! You'd best watch out!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> This year it's gonna be red solo cups!





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Anybody heard from the Beib
> Hope he shows up again this year.


No No:he's been banded from coming, too much trouble follows dat boy!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Done thought of that. Can't stand drankin out of those things. I'm gonna git me a brand new cup erytime I fix a drank.


 you'll have cups all OVA da place!


Crickett said:


> I'm quoting you on this juss so you can't delete it so she can see it later!


   


Jeff C. said:


> Don't they make sippy cups wiff lanyards?


we gotta find her some!


Crickett said:


> Dang my kids are late for school this mornin


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 6, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Dang my kids are late for school this mornin



Maybe you and the teacher should have a private meeting and try to find a solution to this together  I hope you dont get in trouble for having your kids to school late


----------



## Crickett (Feb 6, 2014)

Keebs said:


> No No:he's been banded from coming, too much trouble follows dat boy!



I just read he was mean to a flight attendant & he was having a pot party at 10,000 feet! 




My son is upstairs practicing with a duck call!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 6, 2014)

Keebs said:


> you SURE he's still in possession of it at this time?
> 
> She's been watching Madea, ain't she?!?! You'd best watch out!
> 
> ...



Come to think of it, I've got one of those Camel back's she can use.


----------



## Crickett (Feb 6, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Maybe you and the teacher should have a private meeting and try to find a solution to this together  I hope you dont get in trouble for having your kids to school late



Did I tell you who the principal is??? Yeah I'm skeered of him!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 6, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Come to think of it, I've got one of those Camel back's she can use.





Crickett said:


> Did I tell you who the principal is??? Yeah I'm skeered of him!


No No: you so bad!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 6, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Did I tell you who the principal is??? Yeah I'm skeered of him!





havin_fun_huntin said:


> While looking down at me....kinda hard to be intimidating to another man when your look straight up at them.. Funny how women can do it but other men cant



pretty much....


----------



## kracker (Feb 6, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> This year it's gonna be red solo cups!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 6, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Come to think of it, I've got one of those Camel back's she can use.



That's gonna take FOREVER to refill. 

Guess I got my Saturday planned out.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 6, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> That's gonna take FOREVER to refill.
> 
> Guess I got my Saturday planned out.



iffin you finish that off   for your liver


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 6, 2014)

kracker said:


>



Hey kracker! What did you find out about the ATM thievery the other night?


----------



## Keebs (Feb 6, 2014)

kracker said:


>





Jeff C. said:


> Hey kracker! What did you find out about the ATM thievery the other night?


 yeah?


----------



## kracker (Feb 6, 2014)

I got lucky, the gas station put a hold on my debit card. It was back in my account the next morning. This was the first time they've ever done that.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 6, 2014)

kracker said:


> I got lucky, the gas station put a hold on my debit card. It was back in my account the next morning. This was the first time they've ever done that.



Anyone tell you HOW they were able to do that?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 6, 2014)

kracker said:


> I got lucky, the gas station put a hold on my debit card. It was back in my account the next morning. This was the first time they've ever done that.



Glad to hear it all worked out for you


----------



## Keebs (Feb 6, 2014)

kracker said:


> I got lucky, the gas station put a hold on my debit card. It was back in my account the next morning. This was the first time they've ever done that.


good deal!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Glad to hear it all worked out for you


Aaawww, love the avatar!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 6, 2014)

Keebs said:


> good deal!
> 
> Aaawww, love the avatar!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Thanks maam  That baby will make a bed anywhere..


----------



## Keebs (Feb 6, 2014)

CRICKETTTTT!!!!! I found us a sign!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 6, 2014)

HEHE at keebs..


Just went to the store and came to 2 conclusions.  
1) only certain women look good in yoga pants.
2)  I have a sign on my forehead that invites all local scavengers to ask me for money.  20 folks in the parkinglot  and this guy knocks on my window as im leaving..


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 6, 2014)

How much did you give him?


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 6, 2014)

Oh; and post pics of those certain women that look good in yoga pants.

Thanks


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 6, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> How much did you give him?



gave him nothing. honestly, when they come into work i tell them straight up.  Ill help you the first time, what you do with the money is between you and God.  Come here a 2nd time and ill call the cops


Now i tell them where mud works.  Hes seems like nice, giving guy


----------



## Keebs (Feb 6, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> HEHE at keebs..
> 
> 
> Just went to the store and came to 2 conclusions.
> ...


what are yoga pants?


hdm03 said:


> Oh; and post pics of those certain women that look good in yoga pants.
> 
> Thanks


 


havin_fun_huntin said:


> gave him nothing. honestly, when they come into work i tell them straight up.  Ill help you the first time, what you do with the money is between you and God.  Come here a 2nd time and ill call the cops
> 
> 
> Now i tell them where mud works.  Hes seems like nice, giving guy


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 6, 2014)

Keebs said:


> what are yoga pants?



I have some on, ill send you a picture text.


----------



## Crickett (Feb 6, 2014)

I got kicked out! 



Keebs said:


> CRICKETTTTT!!!!! I found us a sign!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 6, 2014)

sure can tell its lunch, its just me and migmack AGAIN.

He scares me


----------



## stringmusic (Feb 6, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> sure can tell its lunch, its just me and migmack AGAIN.
> 
> He scares me



I'm here now lil fella


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 6, 2014)

Morning You Young whipper snappers.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 6, 2014)

stringmusic said:


> I'm here now lil fella


glad you showed up


KyDawg said:


> Morning You Young whipper snappers.


Howdy Charlie.


----------



## Crickett (Feb 6, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Morning You Young whipper snappers.



Hey KD!


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 6, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Morning You Young whipper snappers.



I would like to purchase some eggs from you.

Thanks


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 6, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> sure can tell its lunch, its just me and migmack AGAIN.
> 
> He scares me



Thought we was having lunch together?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 6, 2014)

Migmack said:


> Thought we was having lunch together?



no shirt, no shoes, no service


----------



## Keebs (Feb 6, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Morning You Young whipper snappers.


Howdy Charlie!


----------



## Hankus (Feb 6, 2014)

Hank's barn had a"No shirt, No shoes, No problem" sign


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 6, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Morning You Young whipper snappers.



Afternoon! 
I gots a question for ya.
Are your cows girls or boys or both AND what color are they


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 6, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> I would like to purchase some eggs from you.
> 
> Thanks



You might try your local grocer.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 6, 2014)

Just oredered some Girl Scout cookies.


----------



## Hankus (Feb 6, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Afternoon!
> I gots a question for ya.
> Are your cows girls or boys or both AND what color are they



yes, multi


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 6, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Just oredered some Girl Scout cookies.



Thanks for your order, they will be in friday


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 6, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Afternoon!
> I gots a question for ya.
> Are your cows girls or boys or both AND what color are they



Mr. KyDawg - We are waiting for your answer.

Warmest regards,

hdm03


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 6, 2014)

mud at lunch?


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 6, 2014)

guess so


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 6, 2014)

hdm03-= tryer


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 6, 2014)

I don't know what you are talking about.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 6, 2014)

where is keebs with her "yeah,ok" video? 


KEEBS!!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 6, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Mr. KyDawg - We are waiting for your answer.
> 
> Warmest regards,
> 
> hdm03



He aint never gonna answer me. 
That's the second time I asked what color da cows were. I'm juss a curious kinda person.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 6, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> where is keebs with her "yeah,ok" video?
> 
> 
> KEEBS!!!!!










mrs. hornet22 said:


> He aint never gonna answer me.
> That's the second time I asked what color da cows were. I'm juss a curious kinda person.


 I'm guessing see thru, 'cause he can't ever see them to count them...........


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 6, 2014)

Thunked I figured out about Charlie and his cow counting.  he doesnt truely care about teh cows, he makes his money off the pretty mushrooms that grow in the pasture


----------



## Hankus (Feb 6, 2014)

cows an shrooms, go together in the field or plate


----------



## Crickett (Feb 6, 2014)

Hey KEEBS


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 6, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I'm guessing see thru, 'cause he can't ever see them to count them...........





havin_fun_huntin said:


> Thunked I figured out about Charlie and his cow counting.  he doesnt truely care about teh cows, he makes his money off the pretty mushrooms that grow in the pasture


----------



## Keebs (Feb 6, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Hey KEEBS


That AND your avatar!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 6, 2014)

What'd I miss?


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 6, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Afternoon!
> I gots a question for ya.
> Are your cows girls or boys or both AND what color are they



All of them are girls except for the boys and all the browns one are black expcept the red ones and they are grey. That is the ones I can see.


----------



## Crickett (Feb 6, 2014)

Keebs said:


> That AND your avatar!!!



  I love Pinterest!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 6, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> What'd I miss?



This...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 6, 2014)

Crickett said:


> I love Pinterest!



Im telling your hubby bout your avatar.  HE will send you to the principals office for that one maam.


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 6, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> All of them are girls except for the boys and all the browns one are black expcept the red ones and they are grey. That is the ones I can see.



I would like to pet them when I come to buy eggs from you; but only the ones I can see.  The ones that can't be seen scare me to deaf


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 6, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> All of them are girls except for the boys and all the browns one are black expcept the red ones and they are grey. That is the ones I can see.



THANKS! 


I'll be sure to share this information with hdm03. 

Lemme go find him.


----------



## Crickett (Feb 6, 2014)

Limited Edition Oreos are AWESOME
Rice Crispy Treat & Chocolate Chip Cookie Dough


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 6, 2014)

My cows get very angry if you try to pet them, the will snarl and snap at you.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 6, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> THANKS!
> 
> 
> I'll be sure to share this information with hdm03.
> ...



Will you please look for ryderts tool while your out looking.  Thanks in advance for your help


----------



## Crickett (Feb 6, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Im telling your hubby bout your avatar.  HE will send you to the principals office for that one maam.



I hope so!


----------



## Hankus (Feb 6, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> What'd I miss?



depends.....which time


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 6, 2014)

Migmack said:


> This...










hdm03 said:


> I would like to pet them when I come to buy eggs from you; but only the ones I can see.  The ones that can't be seen scare me to deaf



Thems the nice uns.


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 6, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> My cows get very angry if you try to pet them, the will snarl and snap at you.



Will they chew up my boots?


----------



## Hankus (Feb 6, 2014)

Crickett said:


> I hope so!



brown chicken, brown cow


----------



## Crickett (Feb 6, 2014)

Hankus said:


> brown chicken, brown cow


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 6, 2014)

Migmack said:


> This...


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 6, 2014)

Hankus said:


> brown chicken, brown cow



How now brown cow.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 6, 2014)

Crickett said:


> I hope so!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 6, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> My cows get very angry if you try to pet them, the will snarl and snap at you.


KyDawgs gots mad cows. That's why they so mean. 


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Will you please look for ryderts tool while your out looking.  Thanks in advance for your help



K


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 6, 2014)

<-------Crellin's famous beans and macaroni noodle wiff toast.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 6, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Will they chew up my boots?



Yes and they will nip at you knees.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 6, 2014)

lilD be stawkin in ninjy mode


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 6, 2014)

sounds like some kinky cows


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 6, 2014)




----------



## Keebs (Feb 6, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 6, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> sounds like some kinky cows



how do you get a kink in a cow?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 6, 2014)

Mrs H Found 1 of KyDs cows he couldnt see..


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 6, 2014)

Maybe when Ky comes south here shortly he can bring Hfg some goats. He's got plenty.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 6, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Mrs H Found 1 of KyDs cows he couldnt see..



But I can't find Rydert nowhere.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 6, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Maybe when Ky comes south here shortly he can bring Hfg some goats. He's got plenty.



Hope they arent homing goat like Keebs sold me...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 6, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Hope they arent homing goat like Keebs sold me...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 6, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> But I can't find Rydert nowhere.



Thanks for looking.

Rydurt has been looking for his tool for a long time.  Seems like he should have kept up with it better...


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 6, 2014)

ry-duty isn't a responsible tool owner


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 6, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Hope they arent homing goat like Keebs sold me...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 6, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> ry-duty isn't a responsible tool owner



Pm sent


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 6, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


>



yeah, she told me that you helped her train them


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 6, 2014)

PM received and response sent.


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 6, 2014)

mrs. hornet22+, Nitram4891+, KyDawg+


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 6, 2014)

mrs. hornet22, dsnyde, havin_fun_huntin+


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 6, 2014)

look at chu


----------



## Nitram4891 (Feb 6, 2014)

Nitram4891, havin_fun_huntin+, KyDawg+, mrs. hornet22+  

Hello friends+!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 6, 2014)

hey martin


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 6, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> look at chu



I just did! Never even knew it.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Feb 6, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> hey martin



Howdy Bam Bam.


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 6, 2014)

i didn't try


----------



## Nitram4891 (Feb 6, 2014)

Charlie do your cows party like this when you let them out of the cow shed?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 6, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> Charlie do your cows party like this when you let them out of the cow shed?



I dought it. He said his cows were mad.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 6, 2014)

those must be kalifornia cows.  For sure not kentucky cows


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 6, 2014)

those look like happy cow.......kydawg needs some of them


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 6, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> i didn't try



Neither did I!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 6, 2014)

man it died in here quick
I blame it on martin


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 6, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin+, Crickett+, lilD1188+
Hello ladies


----------



## Crickett (Feb 6, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>







mrs. hornet22 said:


> mrs. hornet22, dsnyde, havin_fun_huntin+










mrs. hornet22 said:


> I just did! Never even knew it.


----------



## Crickett (Feb 6, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> man it died in here quick
> I blame it on martin



I've been


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 6, 2014)

Crickett said:


> I've been



You wear a doo rag while a clean?


----------



## lilD1188 (Feb 6, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:
			
		

> havin_fun_huntin+, Crickett+, lilD1188+
> Hello ladies



Hi..... when is LMS due wiff yalls baby!?


_Posted  from Gon.com  App  for  Android_


----------



## Nitram4891 (Feb 6, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> man it died in here quick
> I blame it on martin



Why would you blame it on me bing bing?  I ain't no undercover moderator or anything.


----------



## lilD1188 (Feb 6, 2014)

Crickett said:
			
		

> Quote:
> 
> 
> I've been IMAGE#1



meee tooo, plus chasin dababy around!


_Posted  from Gon.com App for  Android_


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 6, 2014)

lilD1188 said:


> Hi..... when is LMS due wiff yalls baby!?
> 
> 
> _Posted  from Gon.com  App  for  Android_



june 19th I think.  Shes starting to show a litle now and hates it


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 6, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> june 19th I think.  Shes starting to show a litle now and hates it



Chicks love it when you joke about their weight.......you should try it this evening


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 6, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Chicks love it when you joke about their weight.......you should try it this evening



Thanks for the great advice.  i really appreciate you sharing your wisdom with me.


----------



## lilD1188 (Feb 6, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:
			
		

> Quote:
> 
> june 19th I think. Shes starting to show a litle now and hates it



aww thats my neices birthday! 
i didnt show until somewhere between 37/38 weeks, and i wish i would have so i coulda had the whole "maternity" picture thing done.



_Posted from  Gon.com App  for Android_


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 6, 2014)

lilD1188 said:


> aww thats my neices birthday!
> i didnt show until somewhere between 37/38 weeks, and i wish i would have so i coulda had the whole "maternity" picture thing done.
> 
> 
> ...



Im actually proud of her.  She  is 20 weeks and gained like 7-10 lbs.  Much less than I expected.  As for the pictures, errrr, not sure if we are going to do those or not


----------



## stringmusic (Feb 6, 2014)

H_F_goatin' needs to build a doghouse fo that po' dog.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 6, 2014)

stringmusic said:


> H_F_goatin' needs to build a doghouse fo that po' dog.



She has no doghouse.  She literally opens the door when she wants in my inlaws


----------



## lilD1188 (Feb 6, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:
			
		

> Quote:
> 
> 
> Im actually proud of her. She is 20 weeks and gained like 7-10 lbs. Much less than I expected. As for the pictures, errrr, not sure if we are going to do those or not



i stayed so sick my whole preg i lost like 20+ lbs and only gained about 10 back when i was actually able to eat, but then i had a 8lb7.5oz 20 3/4in baby.
ive seen alot of maternity pics that are cute but i couldnt see payin these peoples prices around here.theyre ridiculous!


_Posted  from  Gon.com App  for Android_


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 6, 2014)

lilD1188 said:


> i stayed so sick my whole preg i lost like 20+ lbs and only gained about 10 back when i was actually able to eat, but then i had a 8lb7.5oz 20 3/4in baby.
> ive seen alot of maternity pics that are cute but i couldnt see payin these peoples prices around here.theyre ridiculous!
> 
> 
> _Posted  from  Gon.com App  for Android_



I know it seems easy but IMO photographers are worth the money you pay them.  Pictures last a long time and most average Joes cant take the quality picture a pro can.  And those pictures last a life time.


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Feb 6, 2014)

Lock er down.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 6, 2014)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Lock er down.



Hd03-, is that you?


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Feb 6, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Hd03-, is that you?


----------



## lilD1188 (Feb 6, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:
			
		

> Quote:
> 
> 
> I know it seems easy but IMO photographers are worth the money you pay them. Pictures last a long time and most average Joes cant take the quality picture a pro can. And those pictures last a life time.



True, but i still think 200/250+ is ridiculous


_Posted  from Gon.com  App  for  Android_


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 6, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I know it seems easy but IMO photographers are worth the money you pay them.  Pictures last a long time and most average Joes cant take the quality picture a pro can.  And those pictures last a life time.



Hfg, i'll take pics of your wife ifn you want me too.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 6, 2014)

lilD1188 said:


> True, but i still think 200/250+ is ridiculous
> 
> 
> _Posted  from Gon.com  App  for  Android_



I quit taking pictures.  They always charge me for the busted lens


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 6, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Hfg, i'll take pics of your wife ifn you want me too.



how much do you charge?


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 6, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Hfg, i'll take pics of your wife ifn you want me too.



And I can help.....I'lll hold the light or what not.....


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 6, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> how much do you charge?



Depends, you want to see the ones i have now so you can make up your mind or just ..... ahhh, i'll do the new ones for free. We pals.


----------



## Crickett (Feb 6, 2014)

lilD1188 said:


> i stayed so sick my whole preg i lost like 20+ lbs and only gained about 10 back when i was actually able to eat, but then i had a 8lb7.5oz 20 3/4in baby.
> ive seen alot of maternity pics that are cute but i couldnt see payin these peoples prices around here.theyre ridiculous!
> 
> 
> _Posted  from  Gon.com App  for Android_



Wish y'all lived closer to me! I would've done them at a very reasonable price! 



havin_fun_huntin said:


> I know it seems easy but IMO photographers are worth the money you pay them.  Pictures last a long time and most average Joes cant take the quality picture a pro can.  And those pictures last a life time.



So y'all need a photographer?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 6, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> And I can help.....I'lll hold the light or what not.....


Are yur services free?


mudracing101 said:


> Depends, you want to see the ones i have now so you can make up your mind or just ..... ahhh, i'll do the new ones for free. We pals.



Id like to see the ones you have now to make sure you do quality work sir.  
Do you pay HDM03- or is he free labor?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 6, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Wish y'all lived closer to me! I would've done them at a very reasonable price!
> 
> 
> 
> So y'all need a photographer?



  told ya i break lens.  takes the highest quality glass to withstand this ugly.


----------



## Crickett (Feb 6, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> told ya i break lens.  takes the highest quality glass to withstand this ugly.



You're in luck...I juss so happen to have one of those!


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 6, 2014)

I work for tips.....


----------



## Crickett (Feb 6, 2014)

lilD1188 said:


> True, but i still think 200/250+ is ridiculous
> 
> 
> _Posted  from Gon.com  App  for  Android_



Hey lilD check out Lisa Holloway's photos. She's an amazing photographer out in Las Vegas. 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/desertrose76


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 6, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Are yur services free?
> 
> 
> Id like to see the ones you have now to make sure you do quality work sir.
> Do you pay HDM03- or is he free labor?



Hdm03 who? I work alone


----------



## lilD1188 (Feb 6, 2014)

Crickett said:
			
		

> Quote:
> 
> Hey lilD check out Lisa Holloway's photos. She's an amazing photographer out in Las Vegas.
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/desertrose76



looove the one with the lilred wagon...

Scotts cousin is gonna do dababys 1st bday pictures and some family/engagement pictures for us, ill have to share her fb page but her outdoor pictures are AHmazing and shes done prom/homecoming pictures and shes branching out now only charging $50 for all the pictures, and we get a cd with the edited & non edited pictures that we can have developed. 


_Posted from Gon.com  App  for Android_


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 6, 2014)




----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 6, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Hdm03 who? I work alone



Well, send me the pics you have let me look at the quality and we will go from there.  If they are up to snuff we can talk..

Hey wait a minute.  why you got pictures of my wife?


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 6, 2014)

Keebs you bout ready??


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 6, 2014)

hdm03- is it hard to hold the light poles with little thumbs?


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 6, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Well, send me the pics you have let me look at the quality and we will go from there.  If they are up to snuff we can talk..
> 
> Hey wait a minute.  why you got pictures of my wife?



Pic texts incoming


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 6, 2014)

All the pics are on my phone, my phone has a flash.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 6, 2014)

hdm03-  you havent answered me..


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 6, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Pic texts incoming



I didnt ask for a picture of bigfoot.. oh wait never mind


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 6, 2014)

Crickett if we werent so far apart Id prolly take you up on that offer bout photography.  Thank you


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 6, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I didnt ask for a picture of bigfoot.. oh wait never mind



Wait,,I thought i was talking to havin fun workin Sorry , wrong wife


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 6, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Wait,,I thought i was talking to havin fun workin Sorry , wrong wife



wrong screen name. correct wife.  must have been her winter coat.


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 6, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> hdm03-  you havent answered me..



I sometimes use my mouth; just depends on the pose


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 6, 2014)

Bye keebs, bye mud


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 6, 2014)

I think I'm gonna take some selfies


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 6, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> I think I'm gonna take some selfies



Of you on your scooter?


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 6, 2014)

something like that


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 6, 2014)

More drivelerz get named after mud than anything ...... teachers pet!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 6, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> More drivelerz get named after mud than anything ...... teachers pet!



Does seem to be a trend doesnt it.  Im jealous.  Ill start the next driveler "BOG and HFH are cool too. Driveler 109"


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 6, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Does seem to be a trend doesnt it.  Im jealous.  Ill start the next driveler "BOG and HFH are cool too. Driveler 109"



Next skill be HFH and Party Whack having lunch together driveler 199


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 6, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Does seem to be a trend doesnt it.  Im jealous.  Ill start the next driveler "BOG and HFH are cool too. Driveler 109"



You can do it!!!!!


----------



## Crickett (Feb 6, 2014)

lilD1188 said:


> looove the one with the lilred wagon...
> 
> Scotts cousin is gonna do dababys 1st bday pictures and some family/engagement pictures for us, ill have to share her fb page but her outdoor pictures are AHmazing and shes done prom/homecoming pictures and shes branching out now only charging $50 for all the pictures, and we get a cd with the edited & non edited pictures that we can have developed.
> 
> ...







havin_fun_huntin said:


> Crickett if we werent so far apart Id prolly take you up on that offer bout photography.  Thank you


----------



## little miss sunshine (Feb 6, 2014)

Crickett said:


>



You do photography???


----------



## Crickett (Feb 6, 2014)

little miss sunshine said:


> You do photography???



Yes maam! 

LOVE the avatar!


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 6, 2014)

little miss sunshine said:


> You do photography???



Yes I do.....I am very professional and because I like you (despite your goat lovin' husband) I will do it for free......maybe even give you some cash monies for your troubles


----------



## little miss sunshine (Feb 6, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Yes I do.....I am very professional and because I like you (despite your goat lovin' husband) I will do it for free......maybe even give you some cash monies for your troubles



Well that's awfully nice of you hard to meet nice folks these days


----------



## little miss sunshine (Feb 6, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Yes maam!
> 
> LOVE the avatar!



Well thank you ma'am my husband has all of you thinking I look like the turtle wax turtle and we just can't have that


----------



## Crickett (Feb 6, 2014)

little miss sunshine said:


> Well thank you ma'am my husband has all of you thinking I look like the turtle wax turtle and we just can't have that


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 6, 2014)

little miss sunshine said:


> Well that's awfully nice of you hard to meet nice folks these days




Chief very nice too!


----------



## little miss sunshine (Feb 6, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Chief very nice too!



I agree chief very nice


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 6, 2014)

little miss sunshine said:


> I agree chief very nice



Can't wait to meet you @ KeebsMudfest! 

Oh, and Boom Boom too!


----------



## Crickett (Feb 6, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Can't wait to meet you @ KeebsMudfest!
> 
> Oh, and Boom Boom too!



 Wish I was gonna get to go!


----------



## little miss sunshine (Feb 6, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Can't wait to meet you @ KeebsMudfest!
> 
> Oh, and Boom Boom too!



 we are pretty excited about it too!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 6, 2014)

Evening, Ladies and Gents!
Sorry i havent been here much but nicodemus's retirement has left a big hole in the ranks. We been playing whack a mole quite a bit lately.
 Some of you have already heard but if not, but my brother in law is doing well after having heart bypass surgery this morning. Bubbette flew back from Denver last night and drove down to Panama City late. 
It's been a week....
Anyway, miss you guys.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 6, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Wish I was gonna get to go!



 Me too! You ever gonna make one of these gatherings?


----------



## Crickett (Feb 6, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Me too! You ever gonna make one of these gatherings?



  They are always too far away!


----------



## Crickett (Feb 6, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Evening, Ladies and Gents!
> Sorry i havent been here much but nicodemus's retirement has left a big hole in the ranks. We been playing whack a mole quite a bit lately.
> Some of you have already heard but if not, but my brother in law is doing well after having heart bypass surgery this morning. Bubbette flew back from Denver last night and drove down to Panama City late.
> It's been a week....
> Anyway, miss you guys.



Glad to hear BIL is doing well!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 6, 2014)

little miss sunshine said:


> we are pretty excited about it too!!!!!!!!!!



You are in for some cheap entertain....I mean a treat!  



rhbama3 said:


> Evening, Ladies and Gents!
> Sorry i havent been here much but nicodemus's retirement has left a big hole in the ranks. We been playing whack a mole quite a bit lately.
> Some of you have already heard but if not, but my brother in law is doing well after having heart bypass surgery this morning. Bubbette flew back from Denver last night and drove down to Panama City late.
> It's been a week....
> Anyway, miss you guys.



Hey Bama, Backatcha......good to hear he's doing well!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 6, 2014)

Crickett said:


> They are always too far away!



Just gotta plan well in advance. Hopefully, you'll make one soon. Would like to meet you, Cricky.


----------



## little miss sunshine (Feb 6, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> You are in for some cheap entertain....I mean a treat!
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Bama, Backatcha......good to hear he's doing well!



Kind of figured it would be entertaining...... Not really sure how I could have ever come to that conclusion haha


----------



## lilD1188 (Feb 6, 2014)

we wont be at KeebsMudfest either, dababys FIRST BIRTHDAY party is on the 8th, but yall all can come, just follow mama!! lol !


_Posted  from  Gon.com App  for Android_


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 6, 2014)

little miss sunshine said:


> Kind of figured it would be entertaining...... Not really sure how I could have ever come to that conclusion haha



Deductive reasoning........Boom Boom is involved!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 6, 2014)

lilD1188 said:


> we wont be at KeebsMudfest either, dababys FIRST BIRTHDAY party is on the 8th, but yall all can come, just follow mama!! lol !
> 
> 
> _Posted  from  Gon.com App  for Android_



Well dang....thought you was coming by again.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 6, 2014)

Glad lil miss sunshine cropped that pic.


----------



## Crickett (Feb 6, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Just gotta plan well in advance. Hopefully, you'll make one soon. Would like to meet you, Cricky.



Hard to make plans. My hubby never knows what his schedule will be. Like tonight....he had to go on a hunt at the last minute. 



lilD1188 said:


> we wont be at KeebsMudfest either, dababys FIRST BIRTHDAY party is on the 8th, but yall all can come, just follow mama!! lol !
> 
> 
> _Posted  from  Gon.com App  for Android_



Wow....so hard to believe he's gonna be 1 already.


----------



## Crickett (Feb 6, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Glad lil miss sunshine cropped that pic.



 I was thinkin the same thing!


----------



## little miss sunshine (Feb 6, 2014)

Crickett said:


> I was thinkin the same thing!



Haha I was following directions


----------



## little miss sunshine (Feb 6, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Deductive reasoning........Boom Boom is involved!



True that


----------



## Crickett (Feb 6, 2014)

little miss sunshine said:


> Haha I was following directions



Awww..... is he shy??


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 6, 2014)

Well...... Look at LMS! SHE HAWT!


----------



## little miss sunshine (Feb 6, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Well...... Look at LMS! SHE HAWT!



Lol is stop at aight before going straight to hawt


----------



## Crickett (Feb 6, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Well...... Look at LMS! SHE HAWT!





Why you runnin off for?


----------



## little miss sunshine (Feb 6, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Awww..... is he shy??



He is ashamed of his unibrow


----------



## Crickett (Feb 6, 2014)

little miss sunshine said:


> He is ashamed of his unibrow


----------



## lilD1188 (Feb 6, 2014)

Jeff C. said:
			
		

> Quote:
> 
> Well dang....thought you was coming by again.



not this yr , partys 2/4, and between settin up, and pictures and cleanin up we gonna be too tired. But everyones invited, iffin yall wanna come.


_Posted  from  Gon.com App for  Android_


----------



## lilD1188 (Feb 6, 2014)

Crickett said:
			
		

> Quote:
> 
> 
> Wow....so hard to believe he's gonna be 1 already.



i know doesnt seem like its been a yr yet!


_Posted  from  Gon.com  App  for  Android_


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 7, 2014)

Pretty sad drivelers.  No driveling in 9 hours.  

Well the coffee was brewed during the white screen and is ready


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 7, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Pretty sad drivelers.  No driveling in 9 hours.
> 
> Well the coffee was brewed during the white screen and is ready



Eagle is late again.. I'll take the first cup.. 


I think this lady needs some too.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 7, 2014)

Mornin Gobble, Looks like I'm gonna have to call a meeting with the tribe.

Coffee good!

Mornin MM....


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 7, 2014)

Morning Chief.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 7, 2014)

mig and chief,  morning


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 7, 2014)

HAPPY FRIDAY to all of you early risers.

I just got tired of watching that dang "white screen" earlier this morning so I did a bunch of other things instead.

The ONLY thing that I was able to accomplish yesterday was the fact that I did have lunch with my "Augusta" sweetie.   

Hopefully, I can really get more accomplished today.





ps:  CHIEF, yep it is time to call a meeting with the tribe for sure!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 7, 2014)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> I just got tired of watching that dang "white screen" earlier this morning so I did a bunch of other things instead.
> 
> The ONLY thing that I was able to accomplish yesterday was the fact that I did have lunch with my "Augusta" sweetie.
> 
> Hopefully, I can really get more accomplished today.



Did Migmac post her pic earlier?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 7, 2014)

I don't think I did.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 7, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Did Migmac post her pic earlier?




Well, I might NOT know much BUTI can assure you that wasn't her!!!!!  


Well, I thought that I would try to show you just why I like having lunch with my "Augusta" sweetie.  Here she is....with her pretty dark hair.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 7, 2014)

Morning ladies and gents.  Migmack... you just nasty


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 7, 2014)

little miss sunshine said:


> we are pretty excited about it too!!!!!!!!!!


We keep missing one another



Jeff C. said:


> Glad lil miss sunshine cropped that pic.


You aint wrong



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Well...... Look at LMS! SHE HAWT!


Yeah she is.


Jeff C. said:


> Mornin Gobble, Looks like I'm gonna have to call a meeting with the tribe.
> 
> Coffee good!
> 
> Mornin MM....


Morning Jeffro!!



havin_fun_huntin said:


> Morning ladies and gents.  Migmack... you just nasty



WAAZZZZZ up Hfg.?????

Friday Deer pan sausage bisquit wif mustard and cheese.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 7, 2014)

howdy mud kid

For the record everyone, I am not ashamed of my unibrow, I embrace it.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 7, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> howdy mud kid
> 
> For the record everyone, I am not ashamed of my unibrow, I embrace it.



I wanna know how you got a pic of my dog in that box?


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 7, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> We keep missing one another
> 
> You aint wrong
> 
> ...



Mornin Mudro.....just Maple and brown shuga oatmeal here 



havin_fun_huntin said:


> howdy mud kid
> 
> For the record everyone, I am not ashamed of my unibrow, I embrace it.



 Well obviously she don't!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 7, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin Mudro.....just Maple and brown shuga oatmeal here
> 
> 
> 
> Well obviously she don't!



And that is why you are Chief, 
Hight Five
Buurrrrnnnnnnnn!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 7, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I wanna know how you got a pic of my dog in that box?



What are you talking bout sir?


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 7, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> What are you talking bout sir?



 Thats funny.

My dog, you have a pic of him.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 7, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin Mudro.....just Maple and brown shuga oatmeal here
> 
> 
> 
> Well obviously she don't!



  just remember shes a woman and gets them waxed..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 7, 2014)

Hmmmmm, LMS = Hawtie, gonna hafta raise the stawkin bar . . .


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 7, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Thats funny.
> 
> My dog, you have a pic of him.



Thats our sweet baby ellie.  Shes the a sweety but queen B for sure.. You got a boxer too?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 7, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hmmmmm, LMS = Hawtie, gonna hafta raise the stawkin bar . . .



Its photoshopped..


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 7, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hmmmmm, LMS = Hawtie, gonna hafta raise the stawkin bar . . .



No kiddin......Mudro and I have had to pick up yo slack.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 7, 2014)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Well, I might NOT know much BUTI can assure you that wasn't her!!!!!
> 
> 
> Well, I thought that I would try to show you just why I like having lunch with my "Augusta" sweetie.  Here she is....with her pretty dark hair.



I'll take the blonde then.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 7, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Morning ladies and gents.  Migmack... you just nasty



We having our GON lunch date today?


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 7, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Thats our sweet baby ellie.  Shes the a sweety but queen B for sure.. You got a boxer too?


Two



Jeff C. said:


> No kiddin......Mudro and I have had to pick up yo slack.



Sure have


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 7, 2014)

Migmack said:


> We having our GON lunch date today?


Reluctantly, yes


mudracing101 said:


> Two
> 
> 
> 
> Sure have



She stays at our inlaws.  Her and my BIL's dog have been together 8 years and hate to separate them.  Not to mention her and Roxie dont play well together.  Ellie doe not like new other females...  

How big are yours?


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 7, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Reluctantly, yes
> 
> 
> She stays at our inlaws.  Her and my BIL's dog have been together 8 years and hate to separate them.  Not to mention her and Roxie dont play well together.  Ellie doe not like new other females...
> ...



Kind of like Keebs.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 7, 2014)

keebs boxer, from the pics iv seen is PURDY.. well there wa one with this fluffy fella in the pic that wasnt so great but that wasnt the dogs fault


----------



## Keebs (Feb 7, 2014)

I'll see how long it lets me stay on today.............. major computer issue's the last couple of days.............. pages won't load, just spin & spin & spin & spin & .........  ya'll get da picture!
Gooood Friday Mornin!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 7, 2014)

hey keebsy


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 7, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I'll see how long it lets me stay on today.............. major computer issue's the last couple of days.............. pages won't load, just spin & spin & spin & spin & .........  ya'll get da picture!
> Gooood Friday Mornin!



Good morning


----------



## Keebs (Feb 7, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> hey keebsy





mudracing101 said:


> Good morning




 Hiya Boyzzz!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 7, 2014)

Mornin


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 7, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> hey keebsy



 Back Unibrow, Back!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 7, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin



Heyyyyyyy


----------



## kracker (Feb 7, 2014)

Morning y'all!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 7, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin


Morning maam 


mudracing101 said:


> Back Unibrow, Back!!


watchit "teachers pet" 


kracker said:


> Morning y'all!!



Howdy sir


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 7, 2014)

kracker said:


> Morning y'all!!


Morning


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Morning maam
> 
> watchit "teachers pet"
> 
> ...



I seen that last night


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 7, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Hiya Boyzzz!






mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin



 Backatcha young Ladies! 




kracker said:


> Morning y'all!!



Howdy kracker!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 7, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin


Mernin Sista!


mudracing101 said:


> Heyyyyyyy





kracker said:


> Morning y'all!!


kracker!!!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 7, 2014)

Stomach messed up today.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 7, 2014)

Chief new name= Chief trottosquat


----------



## Keebs (Feb 7, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Stomach messed up today.


 we've had a virus circlin around down this way............ hope you feel better soon!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Chief new name= Chief trottosquat


ohsnap!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 7, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Chief new name= Chief trottosquat


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 7, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Mernin Sista!
> 
> 
> 
> kracker!!!!!!





Jeff C. said:


> Stomach messed up today.



Uh oh.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 7, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Chief new name= Chief trottosquat





Keebs said:


> we've had a virus circlin around down this way............ hope you feel better soon!
> 
> ohsnap!



Seriously, y'all think it's a funny topic when one doesn't feel well?

I don't get it!


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 7, 2014)

Morning, Babes and bro's....
TGIF!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 7, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Seriously, y'all think it's a funny topic when one doesn't feel well?
> 
> I don't get it!










rhbama3 said:


> Morning, Babes and bro's....
> TGIF!!!!


Hiya Wobert!!!!!!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 7, 2014)

How's the duck hunting rhbama3? Seen feathers have been flying Poof.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 7, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Seriously, y'all think it's a funny topic when one doesn't feel well?
> 
> I don't get it!







no sir, just couldnt pass up the chance tho.

Hope you get to feeling better Jeff fa fa


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 7, 2014)

Chief = Stanky

Po lil feller; let me know if you need anything


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 7, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Morning, Babes and bro's....
> TGIF!!!!



Glad your BIL is doing better.  Morning Sir


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 7, 2014)

Migmack said:


> How's the duck hunting rhbama3? Seen feathers have been flying Poof.



Lot's of ducks circling but not too many close enough to shoot yet.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 7, 2014)

It should be entertaining for you.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 7, 2014)

Migmack said:


> It should be entertaining for you.



That's not the word i would use. 
Turkey season is coming and i'll be pulling up a chair and cooler in there soon.
Time to head to work.
Jeff, take it easy and hope you get to feeling better!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 7, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Morning, Babes and bro's....
> TGIF!!!!


Morning Bama.



Jeff C. said:


> Seriously, y'all think it's a funny topic when one doesn't feel well?
> 
> I don't get it!



You know when Jeffro dont take a pokin to well, he dont feel good.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 7, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> That's not the word i would use.
> Turkey season is coming and i'll be pulling up a chair and cooler in there soon.
> Time to head to work.
> Jeff, take it easy and hope you get to feeling better!



Thanks Bama....have a good day!



mudracing101 said:


> Morning Bama.
> 
> 
> 
> You know when Jeffro dont take a pokin to well, he dont feel good.



True....and I apologize. I imagine that's also the case with most. I'll get over it eventually, I hope.

Thing is, it is extreme nausea from a medication I took this morning, I think. Hence, the bowl of oatmeal I ate this morning because you are supposed to take with food due to that particular side effect. I guess it didn't work.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 7, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Thanks Bama....have a good day!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We didnt know "to the degree" you felt bad and i know i can speak for all, hope you feel better quick, hate it Jeff


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 7, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Thanks Bama....have a good day!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 im sorry too jeff fa fa.  
Is this something that just jumped on you or what?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 7, 2014)

Get Well Soon Jeff


----------



## Keebs (Feb 7, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Thanks Bama....have a good day!
> 
> 
> 
> ...















mudracing101 said:


> We didnt know "to the degree" you felt bad and i know i can speak for all, hope you feel better quick, hate it Jeff


 X's 10!!!!!!


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 7, 2014)

nausea does suck!  I would rather go ahead and blow da chunks


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 7, 2014)

On a lighter note. PETA wants a memorial for dead chickens.


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 7, 2014)

Apology PM sent


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 7, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Apology PM sent



What'd ya do THIS time.


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 7, 2014)

I was being hurtful to Jeff C. Chief Hole


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 7, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> On a lighter note. PETA wants a memorial for dead chickens.



That whole deal upset me too.  It pains me to know someone missed the chance to eat that chicken.  I loves shicken.  It prolly sent poor mud into a mild depression


----------



## stringmusic (Feb 7, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> I was being hurtful to Jeff C. Chief Hole



It was so hurtful to Jeff C+ that it hurt my feeling to,too,two,2



Apology PM expected soon.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 7, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> On a lighter note. PETA wants a memorial for dead chickens.


just shows those folks really ARE ---->


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 7, 2014)

Another apology PM sent for collateral damage


----------



## Crickett (Feb 7, 2014)

Mornin y'all! 





Jeff C. said:


> Thing is, it is extreme nausea from a medication I took this morning, I think. Hence, the bowl of oatmeal I ate this morning because you are supposed to take with food due to that particular side effect. I guess it didn't work.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 7, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> That whole deal upset me too.  It pains me to know someone missed the chance to eat that chicken.  I loves shicken.  It prolly sent poor mud into a mild depression


Who you think picked up all them dead chickens. Score



hdm03 said:


> Another apology PM sent for collateral damage



Youre hurtful and then caring, i think youre a woman.


----------



## Crickett (Feb 7, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> On a lighter note. PETA wants a memorial for dead chickens.






Keebs said:


> just shows those folks really ARE ---->



Yep! Back in the day somebody like that would've been police escorted to the nut house.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 7, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Who you think picked up all them dead chickens. Score
> 
> 
> 
> Youre hurtful and then caring, i think youre a woman.



You branging them shickens to abbeville?

hdm03-= sour gummies


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 7, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> You branging them shickens to abbeville?
> 
> hdm03-= sour gummies



I aint sure yet, wonder if pops will let me borrow his smoker and then i could put ribs on that morning and let em cook.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 7, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I aint sure yet, wonder if pops will let me borrow his smoker and then i could put ribs on that morning and let em cook.



 aint noone ever told you its easier to ask for forgiveness than permission. 

I gotta teach you errythang


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 7, 2014)

UPDATE:  
Mud caught me stawkin him
on a related note.  he cant read


----------



## stringmusic (Feb 7, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Another apology PM sent for collateral damage



Thank you, I feel so much better now. You care so much lil fella.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 7, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> UPDATE:
> Mud caught me stawkin him
> on a related note.  he cant read



You stawk guys


----------



## Keebs (Feb 7, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You stawk guys


dat's what I was wondering!!!!!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 7, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You stawk guys



Girls, guys, goats pretty much anything.  Not very selective when it comes to stawkin


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 7, 2014)

Not gonna take it. .Nope not goonna take it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 7, 2014)

Chief+subsiding nausea= ChiefO to slighter degree.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 7, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Chief+subsiding nausea= ChiefO to slighter degree.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 7, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> UPDATE:
> Mud caught me stawkin him
> on a related note.  he cant read


Yep, i caught ya, and i can read, i just enjoyed whatching you jumping curbs .


Jeff C. said:


> Chief+subsiding nausea= ChiefO to slighter degree.


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 7, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Chief+subsiding nausea= ChiefO to slighter degree.



That good to hear 


Please let us know when it's ok to start making fun of you again


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 7, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


>



toot


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 7, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Yep, i caught ya, and i can read, i just enjoyed whatching you jumping curbs .



Its a bowtie, truck be fine.  
They label drives enter and exit for a reason


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 7, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> That good to hear
> 
> 
> Please let us know when it's ok to start making fun of you again



PM's made me feel so much better, thanks!

Y'all still owe string+ an apology too to two 2 though.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 7, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> PM's made me feel so much better, thanks!
> 
> Y'all still owe string+ an apology too to two 2 though.



what did we do to martin?


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 7, 2014)

i just started


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 7, 2014)

bout time to ate lunch


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 7, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> what did we do to martin?



No, BIG string+........ martin is lil string+


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 7, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> bout time to ate lunch



Waiting on someone to show up for a meeting.....rightchere at lunch time too.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 7, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> No, BIG string+........ martin is lil string+



Oh
Jeff Im glad your feeling better, I was going to get LMS to Pm you a pickbut since your ok now, no need.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 7, 2014)

Ballerina you musta seen her dancing in the sand.. .


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 7, 2014)

All alone HFH stood me up for lunch.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 7, 2014)

Migmack said:


> All alone HFH stood me up for lunch.



Im here


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 7, 2014)

You scared


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 7, 2014)

Migmack said:


> You scared



"tadeaf"


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 7, 2014)

Went out the bathroom window.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 7, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Oh
> Jeff Im glad your feeling better, I was going to get LMS to Pm you a pickbut since your ok now, no need.




Tummy starting to hurt again.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 7, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Tummy starting to hurt again.



"im sorry the GON member this message was meant for was unable to read your message.  Please try again later.  
Message number: 303


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 7, 2014)

Migmack said:


> Ballerina you musta seen her dancing in the sand.. .



That's MY song.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 7, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> That's MY song.



I like Elton, but don't brag about to my friends.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 7, 2014)

Migmack said:


> I like Elton, but don't brag about to my friends.



 neva eva EVA admit that again, ya hear?


----------



## Keebs (Feb 7, 2014)

splurging here........ Carter's Gizzards & fries!


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 7, 2014)

club sandwich with bacon mac-n-cheese


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 7, 2014)

chicken and broc stirfry.. chicken was good broc was not even close.  too salty


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 7, 2014)

Whopper Jr. and a fry.


So far, Keebs is in the lead.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 7, 2014)

Hungry man..


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 7, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Whopper Jr. and a fry.
> 
> 
> So far, Keebs is in the lead.



mud will be along shortly to make us all jealous.  he always eats like a kang


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 7, 2014)

Migmack said:


> Hungry man..



thats what you get for jumping out the window ya idjit


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 7, 2014)

wifey just killed the microwave at her job.. bet she left the fork in her tupperware plate...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 7, 2014)

UPDATE:
Keebs is flirting with me on FB


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 7, 2014)

Keebs flirts with me all the time on MySpace


----------



## Keebs (Feb 7, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Whopper Jr. and a fry.
> 
> 
> So far, Keebs is in the lead.





havin_fun_huntin said:


> mud will be along shortly to make us all jealous.  he always eats like a kang


 I know, right?


havin_fun_huntin said:


> wifey just killed the microwave at her job.. bet she left the fork in her tupperware plate...





havin_fun_huntin said:


> UPDATE:
> Keebs is flirting with me on FB


TattleTail!!!!!!!!!!


hdm03 said:


> Keebs flirts with me all the time on MySpace


 you said that was our little secret!!!!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 7, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Keebs flirts with me all the time on MySpace



Thanks for burstingmy bubble HDM03-.
You arent being nice today at all


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 7, 2014)

Salad, roast , carrots celery and gravey, fried chicken, a lil piece of fried fish, broc. and cheese, greens, stewed tomatos and okra, mashed taters, and an icecream cone wif chocalate and vanilla.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 7, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Thanks for burstingmy bubble HDM03-.
> You arent being nice today at all



Ewwwwwwwwww. HDM03 gotta a -


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 7, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Salad, roast , carrots celery and gravey, fried chicken, a lil piece of fried fish, broc. and cheese, greens, stewed tomatos and okra, mashed taters, and an icecream cone wif chocalate and vanilla.



and there ya have it folks..


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 7, 2014)

Afternoon youngins down South.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 7, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Ewwwwwwwwww. HDM03 gotta a -



hdm03- always gets a minus


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 7, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Afternoon youngins down South.



Afternoon Ky.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 7, 2014)

Uh oh, i'll be back


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 7, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Ewwwwwwwwww. HDM03 gotta a -



Should I have a doctor check it out?


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 7, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> and there ya have it folks..



Golden Corral doesn't count


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 7, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Should I have a doctor check it out?



Too late.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 7, 2014)

Howdy Charlie


I still be hungry, can you bring me some BBq goat please?  Thanks in advance


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 7, 2014)

I could use some eggs and goat milk; Charlie.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 7, 2014)

I'll take some bacon, Charlie.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 7, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'll take some bacon, Charlie.



Silly lady, he dont have piggies


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 7, 2014)

I sure hope mud gets me some low fat choc for valentines day.  I know he will like what I got for him


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 7, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'll take some bacon, Charlie.



You would be the only one that got thier wish granted Miz hornet.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 7, 2014)

Meeting is over. I'm starvin tadeaf......couple egg mcmuffins comin up!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 7, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> You would be the only one that got thier wish granted Miz hornet.



I know!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 7, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> You would be the only one that got thier wish granted Miz hornet.



I think you are being gender bias and it hurts my emotion.. You seemed like a nice old guy too


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 7, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'll take some bacon, Charlie.





havin_fun_huntin said:


> Silly lady, he dont have piggies





KyDawg said:


> You would be the only one that got thier wish granted Miz hornet.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 7, 2014)

Aft, Pops!


----------



## Crickett (Feb 7, 2014)

Ham sandwich 
Deer summer sausage 
BBQ chips 
Sweet tea 


dessert: 2 rice crispy oreos


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 7, 2014)

KyDawg+ is being hurtfull......he needs to send some apology PMS


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 7, 2014)

PM's sent, they my be a little slow getting there, I am having issues with my computer.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 7, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> KyDawg+ is being hurtfull......he needs to send some apology PMS



Simmer down......he is bringin you the bacon he couldn't see.


----------



## Crickett (Feb 7, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> KyDawg+ is being hurtfull......he needs to send some apology PMS


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 7, 2014)

Morning Boss.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 7, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> PM's sent, they my be a little slow getting there, I am having issues with my computer.



Thanks pal.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 7, 2014)

Need a nap.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 7, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Need a nap.



wanna cuddle?


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 7, 2014)

Crickett said:


>



What's wrong?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Feb 7, 2014)

Out of retirement just this one time.


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 7, 2014)

Mud?


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 7, 2014)

crap


----------



## Nitram4891 (Feb 7, 2014)

I need a nap too...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 7, 2014)




----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 7, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> wanna cuddle?


guess thats a no...


Nitram4891 said:


> Out of retirement just this one time.





hdm03 said:


> crap


hehe fail03-


Nitram4891 said:


> I need a nap too...



string will rub your belly.. dont as mud to cuddle with you tho, I got dibs there.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 7, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> wanna cuddle?


No



Nitram4891 said:


> Out of retirement just this one time.


 Lil Strang



hdm03 said:


> Mud?





mrs. hornet22 said:


>


----------



## Keebs (Feb 7, 2014)

what in tarnation............... ooohhhnevermind........


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 7, 2014)

Where you been.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 7, 2014)

Keebs said:


> what in tarnation............... ooohhhnevermind........


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 7, 2014)




----------



## Keebs (Feb 7, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Where you been.


you didn't hear?!?! I'm flirting on FB & Myspace......... 


havin_fun_huntin said:


>


No No: don't go all innocent on me now!


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 7, 2014)

I'm going to log into FaceSpace.......BRB


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 7, 2014)

Keebs said:


> you didn't hear?!?! I'm flirting on FB & Myspace.........
> 
> No No: don't go all innocent on me now!



 ill never claim to be innocent.   
Btw Keebs, smack mud on the ride home this afternoon.  He rejected me and it hurt deeply


----------



## Keebs (Feb 7, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> I'm going to log into FaceSpace.......BRB


I left the anno, anon, annnoun........... the secret message!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> ill never claim to be innocent.
> Btw Keebs, smack mud on the ride home this afternoon.  He rejected me and it hurt deeply


smack? sure, if you say so...............


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 7, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I left the anno, anon, annnoun........... the secret message!
> 
> smack? sure, if you say so...............



 something tells me you arent going to be very helpful


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 7, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Meeting is over. I'm starvin tadeaf......couple egg mcmuffins comin up!





"comin up"






hehe


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 7, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> "comin up"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Quack will you cuddle with me since mud said no?


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 7, 2014)

Keebs said:


> you didn't hear?!?! I'm flirting on FB & Myspace.........
> 
> No No: don't go all innocent on me now!


 figures


Keebs said:


> I left the anno, anon, annnoun........... the secret message!
> 
> smack? sure, if you say so...............





havin_fun_huntin said:


> something tells me you arent going to be very helpful


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 7, 2014)

wow did i just ask quack that??


----------



## Keebs (Feb 7, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> something tells me you arent going to be very helpful





Hooked On Quack said:


> "comin up"
> 
> hehe


 hey you!  Git the problem under control yesterday?


----------



## Keebs (Feb 7, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> wow did i just ask quack that??


Yep, Out Loud & Proud on the Open Board, yep, yep, yep!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 7, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Quack will you cuddle with me since mud said no?


 See?  ^^^^There it is in black & white!^^^^^^^


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 7, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> "comin up"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Giggle




















toot


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 7, 2014)

I got to go thaw my fence out.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 7, 2014)




----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 7, 2014)

Keebs said:


> See?  ^^^^There it is in black & white!^^^^^^^


I see black and tan 


mrs. hornet22 said:


>



whatchu laugh fur? I wanna laugh


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 7, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I see black and tan
> 
> 
> whatchu laugh fur? I wanna laugh



It just happens all the time. 


8 mo minutes.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 7, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> It just happens all the time.
> 
> 
> 8 mo minutes.



Oh I get it now, you was laughing at us having to work till 5 or later...  that wasnt nice


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 7, 2014)

Still don't get it


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 7, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> It just happens all the time.
> 
> 
> 8 mo minutes.



Bye Mrs. Hawtnet. Have a good weekend.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 7, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Bye Mrs. Hawtnet. Have a good weekend.



Will do. ERY weekend is a GOOD weekend! 


Ya'll have fun!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 7, 2014)

Bye Mrs H


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 7, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Bye Mrs H


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 7, 2014)

Bye bye


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 7, 2014)

Im starting to think Mrs H had a flask hid at work 
EW done turned over her tickle box


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 7, 2014)

Random txt from LMS of the day!!
"Mystery of the Microwave solved.  Had absolutely nothing to do with me!!!! Stoopid this is just old, winning!!!!  I was thinking at first maybe i left my fork in there but then i remembered it was in my hand"


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 7, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Random txt from LMS of the day!!
> "Mystery of the Microwave solved.  Had absolutely nothing to do with me!!!! Stoopid this is just old, winning!!!!  I was thinking at first maybe i left my fork in there but then i remembered it was in my hand"


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 7, 2014)

interesting


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 7, 2014)

Menz seem a lil rainbow happy in this thread.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 7, 2014)

Migmack said:


> Menz seem a lil rainbow happy in this thread.



Duh errbody knows Jeff fa fa Gordon is the best nascar driver ever.  Well other than Ricky Bobby..


----------



## Keebs (Feb 7, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Random txt from LMS of the day!!
> "Mystery of the Microwave solved.  Had absolutely nothing to do with me!!!! Stoopid this is just old, winning!!!!  I was thinking at first maybe i left my fork in there but then i remembered it was in my hand"


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 7, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Quack will you cuddle with me since mud said no?




I'm trying to quit.






Keebs said:


> hey you!  Git the problem under control yesterday?





Yep, had to call a crew in to patch it and then had to report the spill/leak to the EPA.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 7, 2014)

Umm.......
*backing out the thread slowly*


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 7, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Umm.......
> *backing out the thread slowly*



howdy sir..  and tree rats to speak of?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 7, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Umm.......
> *backing out the thread slowly*



You look cute in the tights and cape.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 7, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> howdy sir..  and tree rats to speak of?


Not yet. One of the Doc's i work with invited me to his place tomorrow. Says he's got a couple of spots absolutely loaded with tree rats. May get in a little rabbit hunting too this weekend.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 7, 2014)

Migmack said:


> You look cute in the tights and cape.



Thanks...... i think.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 7, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm trying to quit.
> Yep, had to call a crew in to patch it and then had to report the spill/leak to the EPA.


ouch!


rhbama3 said:


> Umm.......
> *backing out the thread slowly*


shoot, if you can handle the waterfowlers, we're a piece of cake!


rhbama3 said:


> Not yet. One of the Doc's i work with invited me to his place tomorrow. Says he's got a couple of spots absolutely loaded with tree rats. May get in a little rabbit hunting too this weekend.


 isn't it 'sposed to rain tomorrow?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 7, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Not yet. One of the Doc's i work with invited me to his place tomorrow. Says he's got a couple of spots absolutely loaded with tree rats. May get in a little rabbit hunting too this weekend.



Im so jealous


----------



## Nitram4891 (Feb 7, 2014)

Try this IQ test .... I got a 160.  Did not help my headache though.

http://www.mbti123.com/iq/en/


----------



## Nitram4891 (Feb 7, 2014)

Guess I came outa retirement one more time but this is it I'm done.  Gota go out on top!!


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 7, 2014)

Mud?


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 7, 2014)

crap


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 7, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> Try this IQ test .... I got a 160.  Did not help my headache though.
> 
> http://www.mbti123.com/iq/en/



4


----------



## stringmusic (Feb 7, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> Try this IQ test .... I got a 160.  Did not help my headache though.
> 
> http://www.mbti123.com/iq/en/



I scored a hunert on the dot, but I had about 4-5  of the question that didn't have any question, it just had the answer box there , I put "I don't know" for all those answers


----------



## stringmusic (Feb 7, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> crap



You OK lil fella, need me to kiss a boo-boo for you?


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 7, 2014)

stringmusic said:


> I scored a hunert on the dot, but I had about 4-5  of the question that didn't have any question, it just had the answer box there , I put "I don't know" for all those answers



Mine too, two , ?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Feb 7, 2014)

stringmusic said:


> I scored a hunert on the dot, but I had about 4-5  of the question that didn't have any question, it just had the answer box there , I put "I don't know" for all those answers



Weird???


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 7, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> Weird???


140.. I didnt try on the last 3 :/


----------



## Crickett (Feb 7, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> Try this IQ test .... I got a 160.  Did not help my headache though.
> 
> http://www.mbti123.com/iq/en/



 80


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 7, 2014)

im good with numbers.. terrible with line patterns


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 7, 2014)

180


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 7, 2014)

Martin, i got a question on one maybe you knew it...


----------



## Nitram4891 (Feb 7, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Martin, i got a question on one maybe you knew it...



Which one?  Looks like mud knew it


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 7, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> "comin up"
> 
> 
> 
> ...





hdm03 said:


> Giggle
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That made giggle too!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 7, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> Which one?  Looks like mud knew it



the which letter is next... 2 lines of letter on top of each other...




Mud are you serious?


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 7, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> the which letter is next... 2 lines of letter on top of each other...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Am i ever not serious?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Feb 7, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> the which letter is next... 2 lines of letter on top of each other...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have no clue....I guessed that one and the one before.   Maybe somebody can figure it out!


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 7, 2014)

lil Strang is officially back


----------



## Nitram4891 (Feb 7, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> lil Strang is officially back



Time to pack it up.  Yall have a good weekend!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 7, 2014)

100 and I did a LOT of "I don't know" answers............ thank gawd for my calculator sittin here........


----------



## Keebs (Feb 7, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> Time to pack it up.  Yall have a good weekend!


Later Dude!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 7, 2014)

I been cold all day.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 7, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I been cold all day.


you forgot to close da freezer door again, dinn'it ya?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 7, 2014)

took it again and make `160 too, got me an "Einstein" Title


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 7, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I been cold all day.



  your bad


----------



## Keebs (Feb 7, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I been cold all day.


 shoulda took Leroy up on his offer.............. 

Ok, I'm shutting the office down, you 'bout ready?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 7, 2014)

Keebs said:


> shoulda took Leroy up on his offer..............
> 
> Ok, I'm shutting the office down, you 'bout ready?



exactly what I was thinking. 
   he get no pitty from me No No:


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 7, 2014)

Keebs said:


> shoulda took Leroy up on his offer..............
> 
> Ok, I'm shutting the office down, you 'bout ready?


Lets go



havin_fun_huntin said:


> exactly what I was thinking.
> he get no pitty from me No No:



Later Leroy



Everybody have a good weekend.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 7, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> exactly what I was thinking.
> he get no pitty from me No No:


I hope he's ready 'cause I'm outta here!
Bye Folks!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 7, 2014)

Bye keebsy, bye mudhater


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 7, 2014)

im out too, you all have a good and safe weekend


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 7, 2014)

150


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 7, 2014)

boneboy96 said:


> 150



Hey Stranger.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 7, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Hey Stranger.





Heyyyyyyyyyy !!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 7, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Heyyyyyyyyyy !!!



You too! STRANGER!


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 7, 2014)

I wonder if KyDawg+ like to cuddle...............PM sent


----------



## Keebs (Feb 7, 2014)

boneboy96 said:


> 150


 Where you been hiding?


Hooked On Quack said:


> Heyyyyyyyyyy !!!


 I got the SWEEETEST phone call today!!!!!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> You too! STRANGER!



wellhellooooothere, gurlfrwiend!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 7, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Where you been hiding?
> 
> I got the SWEEETEST phone call today!!!!!
> 
> ...



Mee too!  H22 had her


----------



## Keebs (Feb 7, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mee too!  H22 had her



 Didn't she sound *good*!!!  I am so proud of her spirit about it all and get this, she BRAGGED on da Quack!
Mill, seriously, I love you two and my heart goes out to you both and you know my prayers are flowing!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 7, 2014)

Did I shut it down??!?!?!


----------



## Crickett (Feb 7, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Did I shut it down??!?!?!


----------



## Crickett (Feb 7, 2014)

My neighbor across the culdesac still has her Christmas lights up & she continues to turn them on every night!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 7, 2014)

Crickett said:


>


I was here, then, no one was here.......


Crickett said:


> My neighbor across the culdesac still has her Christmas lights up & she continues to turn them on every night!


 you're Kidding? Really???


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 7, 2014)

Hey Keebs.


----------



## Crickett (Feb 7, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I was here, then, no one was here.......
> 
> you're Kidding? Really???



I wish I was kidding! She's a weird one anyways!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 7, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Hey Keebs.


Hiya Charlie!


Crickett said:


> I wish I was kidding! She's a weird one anyways!



 it takes all kinds............


----------



## Crickett (Feb 7, 2014)

I've been knitting some dish cloths & I made this one for my mama.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 7, 2014)

Crickett said:


> I've been knitting some dish cloths & I made this one for my mama.



 knit one, peal two???  I don't knit, but I crochet....... and I gotta get busy on 2 "major" projects soon!!!
That's plumb neat, Crickett!


----------



## Crickett (Feb 7, 2014)

Keebs said:


> knit one, peal two???  I don't knit, but I crochet....... and I gotta get busy on 2 "major" projects soon!!!
> That's plumb neat, Crickett!



That's all knit stitches no purling done on that one. I am addicted to making these now but I gotta figure out how to do those purty designs on them. 

I still can't crochet!


----------



## Crickett (Feb 7, 2014)




----------



## Keebs (Feb 7, 2014)

Crickett said:


> That's all knit stitches no purling done on that one. I am addicted to making these now but I gotta figure out how to do those purty designs on them.
> 
> I still can't crochet!



I have NO clue about knitting, except the words......... sista, if *I* can crochet, I PROMISE, you can too!  Now, we just gotta get together & compare notes on how to do it all!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 7, 2014)

Crickett said:


>




BAMM!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 7, 2014)

Reckon I ran da gurls off!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 7, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Reckon I ran da gurls off!



No No: Think agin, bubba!


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 7, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Reckon I ran da gurls off!


How you feeling, Jeff?  Better, i hope. 


Keebs said:


> No No: Think agin, bubba!



where's da baby.........there she is!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 7, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> How you feeling, Jeff?  Better, i hope.
> 
> 
> where's da baby.........there she is!



~giggle~blush~ oh hush!


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 7, 2014)

Keebs said:


> ~giggle~blush~ oh hush!



Hows life on the farm? Still got Noah's ark going on over there?


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 7, 2014)

Live from werk!!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 7, 2014)

well time to go herd cats. See y'all later!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 7, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Hows life on the farm? Still got Noah's ark going on over there?


Not as crowded as the last time you were here, I'm down to 4 horses, 2 cats, 3 chickens & 3 dogs........ not bad, huh?


blood on the ground said:


> Live from werk!!!!


Do you do anything else!?!??!


rhbama3 said:


> well time to go herd cats. See y'all later!



well, dang, a dollar short & a day late..............


----------



## Crickett (Feb 7, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I have NO clue about knitting, except the words......... sista, if *I* can crochet, I PROMISE, you can too!  Now, we just gotta get together & compare notes on how to do it all!


Yep & I wanna meet up with T-bug one day too. She can knit way better than I can so I know she can teach me some stuff. 



Keebs said:


> Not as crowded as the last time you were here, I'm down to 4 horses, 2 cats, 3 chickens & 3 dogs........ not bad, huh?
> 
> Do you do anything else!?!??!
> 
> ...



4 horses??? Yeah my daughter would love to come to your place one day.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 7, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Yep & I wanna meet up with T-bug one day too. She can knit way better than I can so I know she can teach me some stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 4 horses??? Yeah my daughter would love to come to your place one day.



Yep, Tbug knows how to knit, I have a couple of her works of  art, *NICE* too!! 
Yeah, 4 horses that no one has time to ride nor take up time for, they are over-grown dogs, big pets, wouldn't hurt a fly, but who has time to ride/enjoy at this point? We feed & "maintain" them, but your daughter and all folks that "THINK" they *WANT* a horse need to really think long & hard about it............... don't get me wrong, they are pets, they are family, I do love them, but with things like they are, if I didn't have to feed & tend to them, I'd have more money & more time to devote to other endeavors, that's for sure.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 7, 2014)

Keebs said:


> No No: Think agin, bubba!



 Whooot! 



rhbama3 said:


> How you feeling, Jeff?  Better, i hope.
> 
> 
> where's da baby.........there she is!



Yessir, thanks! Just a side effect to a med


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 7, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Live from werk!!!!



Evenin blood!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 7, 2014)

I'm gonna call it a night. Catch yall later.


----------



## Crickett (Feb 7, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Yep, Tbug knows how to knit, I have a couple of her works of  art, *NICE* too!!
> Yeah, 4 horses that no one has time to ride nor take up time for, they are over-grown dogs, big pets, wouldn't hurt a fly, but who has time to ride/enjoy at this point? We feed & "maintain" them, but your daughter and all folks that "THINK" they *WANT* a horse need to really think long & hard about it............... don't get me wrong, they are pets, they are family, I do love them, but with things like they are, if I didn't have to feed & tend to them, I'd have more money & more time to devote to other endeavors, that's for sure.


I'm fixing to let her read your post.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 7, 2014)

Crickett said:


> I'm fixing to let her read your post.



Crickett, I would NEVER try to turn a child away from wanting a horse, BUT I want that child to understand the TOTAL commitment it takes to owning a horse.  They are worth it in every sense, in my book, IF you have the time, patience & money to do it right, if you can't take care of them and keep them up and maintain them financially then don't even DREAM of having one............ sorry to burst the bubble, but I have one I have raised from birth, that I have never even gotten on & rode yet............ yeah, life gets in the way.


----------



## Crickett (Feb 7, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Crickett, I would NEVER try to turn a child away from wanting a horse, BUT I want that child to understand the TOTAL commitment it takes to owning a horse.  They are worth it in every sense, in my book, IF you have the time, patience & money to do it right, if you can't take care of them and keep them up and maintain them financially then don't even DREAM of having one............ sorry to burst the bubble, but I have one I have raised from birth, that I have never even gotten on & rode yet............ yeah, life gets in the way.



Yep we have told her ALL that is required in keeping up horses. She takes lessons right now & I'm happy with that arrangement. 
I use to help a lady with her rescued horses. It was a great learning experience for me but it was hard work.


----------



## Turkeypaw (Feb 8, 2014)

I've been in the political forum again...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 8, 2014)

Turkeypaw said:


> I've been in the political forum again...



That is my next stop after I finish the cup of coffee that is brewed and ready for others to enjoy.





Oh it is the


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 8, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> That is my next stop after I finish the cup of coffee that is brewed and ready for others to enjoy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Mornin gobble, thanks for the first cup.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 8, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin gobble, thanks for the first cup.



morning chief and the second is free also.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 8, 2014)

Mronin




That's what H22 said to me this mornin.


----------



## little miss sunshine (Feb 8, 2014)

Happy Saturday


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 8, 2014)

There  is a LMS...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 8, 2014)

little miss sunshine said:


> Happy Saturday



Right back atcha!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 8, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mronin
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Back atcha, say Hello to C for me too! 



little miss sunshine said:


> Happy Saturday



 Sho is.....I got out of going shopping! 



Migmack said:


> There  is a LMS...



Caught a glimpse of it just now......


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 8, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mee too!  H22 had her










Keebs said:


> Didn't she sound *good*!!!  I am so proud of her spirit about it all and get this, she BRAGGED on da Quack!
> Mill, seriously, I love you two and my heart goes out to you both and you know my prayers are flowing!





Why wouldn't she brag on me, I'm the bestest !!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 8, 2014)

Crickett said:


> I've been knitting some dish cloths & I made this one for my mama.



My Mama makes these too. She puts a few in our Christmas stockins every year. I LOVE those things. 
The older she gets, the looser they get.  I still got EVERYONE she ever made me.


----------



## Crickett (Feb 8, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> My Mama makes these too. She puts a few in our Christmas stockins every year. I LOVE those things.
> The older she gets, the looser they get.  I still got EVERYONE she ever made me.



 

I love them! I was afraid they would come apart in the wash  but they are holding up pretty good! I probably make some as Christmas gifts this year. I've started one for my sister now. I really wanna figure out how to make the pretty designed ones.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 8, 2014)

Geeeeeeeeeeze, this has turned into a "girly" thread..


----------



## Crickett (Feb 8, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Geeeeeeeeeeze, this has turned into a "girly" thread..



  


Glad to see you back in here!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 8, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Glad to see you back in here!





Heyyyyyyyyyyy !!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 8, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Geeeeeeeeeeze, this has turned into a "girly" thread..



And look who just commented. 
Jealous much 


Whatchu wanna talk about.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 8, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Geeeeeeeeeeze, this has turned into a "girly" thread..



I likes Girley's


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 8, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Geeeeeeeeeeze, this has turned into a "girly" thread..


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 8, 2014)

Sterlo58 said:


> I likes Girley's


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 8, 2014)

Evening, e'rybody....
Rough day in the squirrel woods. I was in the wrong spot and the leaves were too dry for sneaking much. Killed one but saw about 10. Going back in the morning.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 8, 2014)

Oh my.....
Jajapeno halves stuffed with jalapeno cheese sausage and wrapped with bacon. Just cooked some i bought from Salt Lick and i do believe i will be buying these again. SO good!!!


----------



## Hornet22 (Feb 8, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Oh my.....
> Jajapeno halves stuffed with jalapeno cheese sausage and wrapped with bacon. Just cooked some i bought from Salt Lick and i do believe i will be buying these again. SO good!!!



Just FYI, there is a heavily MODERATED foeram down below that has a place for directions and pics; ya know, just in case you wasn't aware


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 8, 2014)

Hey ladies fur ball is here.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 8, 2014)

Migmack said:


> Hey ladies fur ball is here.



Ummmmm juss sayin, you got some serious hairballs goin on, Might want to grip that afro comb.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 8, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Ummmmm juss sayin, you got some serious hairballs goin on, Might want to grip that afro comb.



The greeter at Wal-Marks combs my back, but she had a date tonight..


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 8, 2014)

Migmack said:


> The greeter at Wal-Marks combs my back, but she had a date tonight..



 sent.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 8, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Ummmmm juss sayin, you got some serious hairballs goin on, Might want to grip that afro comb.



Nothing that some duct tape won't rip right off.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 8, 2014)

Duct tape scares me


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 8, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Nothing that some duct tape won't rip right off.



Great idea 
I think he likes it.


----------



## rydert (Feb 8, 2014)

Hay.....


----------



## rydert (Feb 8, 2014)

Hello...


----------



## Crickett (Feb 8, 2014)

I got baby chicks starting to hatch! I ain't gonna sleep a wink tonight! I'll be wanting to watch them hatch!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 8, 2014)

I got a hug from Leroy tonight!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 8, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I got a hug from Leroy tonight!



keebs gives the bestest hugs eva!!!!    it was nice to finally meet you face to face


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 8, 2014)

Crickett said:


> I got baby chicks starting to hatch! I ain't gonna sleep a wink tonight! I'll be wanting to watch them hatch!



dvr....

grats crickett


----------



## little miss sunshine (Feb 8, 2014)

Darn ice cream craving...... Hate I missed you


----------



## little miss sunshine (Feb 8, 2014)

lilD1188 said:


> not this yr , partys 2/4, and between settin up, and pictures and cleanin up we gonna be too tired. But everyones invited, iffin yall wanna come.
> 
> 
> _Posted  from  Gon.com App for  Android_





Keebs said:


> I got a hug from Leroy tonight!



I was really wanting to meet Mango Butter


----------



## Keebs (Feb 8, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> keebs gives the bestest hugs eva!!!!    it was nice to finally meet you face to face





little miss sunshine said:


> Darn ice cream craving...... Hate I missed you



 most of the time we send the hubby out to get what we're craving.............   Hate I missed you too!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 8, 2014)

Crickett said:


> I got baby chicks starting to hatch! I ain't gonna sleep a wink tonight! I'll be wanting to watch them hatch!



 don't forget your camera!!


----------



## little miss sunshine (Feb 8, 2014)

Keebs said:


> most of the time we send the hubby out to get what we're craving.............   Hate I missed you too!



pretty sure mine is broken or sooo would have done that.... Give me a 5 min heads up next time  have a great night miss Mango Butter


----------



## Keebs (Feb 8, 2014)

little miss sunshine said:


> pretty sure mine is broken or sooo would have done that.... Give me a 5 min heads up next time  have a great night miss Mango Butter



I hated to stop so late, but it was a last minute decision......... if there hadn't been lights on I wouldn't have stopped....... one month to KeebsMudFest, make your plans now!


----------



## Crickett (Feb 8, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> keebs gives the bestest hugs eva!!!!    it was nice to finally meet you face to face



 Yes she does!!!




little miss sunshine said:


> Darn ice cream craving...... Hate I missed you



I craved hot wings with my daughter & green olives with my son. Never really craved ice cream.


Keebs said:


> don't forget your camera!!



Oh you know I won't! I can't wait to get fuzzy bottom pics!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 9, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Oh you know I won't! I can't wait to get fuzzy bottom pics!



Have a cup of coffee and get the sleep out of the eyes and the pics might not be so fuzzy.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 9, 2014)

Killed 1 squirrel so far but hearing the turkeys gobbling this morning made the trip worthwhile.


----------



## Crickett (Feb 9, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Have a cup of coffee and get the sleep out of the eyes and the pics might not be so fuzzy.



The little chickees bottoms are fuzzy not my pics  

We got 6 chicks pipping right now. 

Pics will come later tomorrow!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 9, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Killed 1 squirrel so far but hearing the turkeys gobbling this morning made the trip worthwhile.



ALREADY 

Dang I got to get some cameras out.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 9, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I got a hug from Leroy tonight!





havin_fun_huntin said:


> keebs gives the bestest hugs eva!!!!    it was nice to finally meet you face to face







Mornin folks....

Got an unexpected phone call yesterday for work. Flying to LA this afternoon. Supposedly back on Wednesday aft, but according to DDD's weather reports I'm gonna be shafted for getting home.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 9, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin folks....
> 
> Got an unexpected phone call yesterday for work. Flying to LA this afternoon. Supposedly back on Wednesday aft, but according to DDD's weather reports I'm gonna be shafted for getting home.


  be safe, Chief!!!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 9, 2014)

Sterlo58 said:


> ALREADY
> 
> Dang I got to get some cameras out.



Man, they were hammering it! Had 3 gobblers and lawd only knows how many hens about 200 yards from me. The hens were clucking, cackling, tree yelping, you name it! The Gobblers ripped off about 30 times and then gobbled one time after flying down and the woods were silent again.
It was weird. After daylight and killing the one squirrel, you could have heard a pin drop. Nests everywhere and the squirrels were nowhere to be seen.


----------



## Crickett (Feb 9, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin folks....
> 
> Got an unexpected phone call yesterday for work. Flying to LA this afternoon. Supposedly back on Wednesday aft, but according to DDD's weather reports I'm gonna be shafted for getting home.



Have a safe trip!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 9, 2014)

Keebs said:


> be safe, Chief!!!!!





Crickett said:


> Have a safe trip!



Thanks!

Going to be shorts weather out on the west coast, but possibly not be able to get home on Wed. I have no desire to sit at an airport or airport hotel......or get into ATL airport but not be able to get home. 

The guy I'm filling in for at the last second......his Dad passed away at midnight last nite with a cancerous tumor on his brain. I knew him also, former coworker.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 9, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Going to be shorts weather out on the west coast, but possibly not be able to get home on Wed. I have no desire to sit at an airport or airport hotel......or get into ATL airport but not be able to get home.
> 
> The guy I'm filling in for at the last second......his Dad passed away at midnight last nite with a cancerous tumor on his brain. I knew him also, former coworker.


 sorry, Jeff......... 's for ya'll.


----------



## Crickett (Feb 9, 2014)

jeff c. said:


> thanks!
> 
> Going to be shorts weather out on the west coast, but possibly not be able to get home on wed. I have no desire to sit at an airport or airport hotel......or get into atl airport but not be able to get home. Facepalm:
> 
> The guy i'm filling in for at the last second......his dad passed away at midnight last nite with a cancerous tumor on his brain. I knew him also, former coworker.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 9, 2014)

sure is nice out today.  

Chief, hope you don't get stuck in airport.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 9, 2014)

Keebs said:


> sorry, Jeff......... 's for ya'll.





Crickett said:


>





gobbleinwoods said:


> sure is nice out today.
> 
> Chief, hope you don't get stuck in airport.



Preciate y'all. 

Just got MizT set up and edumacated on all of the emergency procedures of cooking, heating, etc., in the event of power loss while I'm gone.

Guess I'll have to figure a way to get home when/if I actually have to cross that bridge.


----------



## Crickett (Feb 9, 2014)

Chick #1 is out! 

We have 7 still pipping!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 9, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Chick #1 is out!
> 
> We have 7 still pipping!





Fixin to head out the door drivelers.....y'all stay safe and warm in this future potential snow/ice bomb.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 9, 2014)

Safe travels Chiefbro !!


----------



## Crickett (Feb 9, 2014)

Chick #2 is out! 

These little chickees are takin forever to hatch out!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 9, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Chick #2 is out!
> 
> These little chickees are takin forever to hatch out!



If all you had on was a fuzzy bottom, you might take your time too.


----------



## Crickett (Feb 9, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> If all you had on was a fuzzy bottom, you might take your time too.



 

We have 4 out now!


----------



## Hornet22 (Feb 9, 2014)

Crickett said:


> We have 4 out now!



Fuzzy bottom chicks make da rockin werld go round


----------



## Keebs (Feb 9, 2014)

Hornet22 said:


> Fuzzy bottom chicks make da rockin werld go round



 so does Wiser's & EW!!


----------



## Crickett (Feb 9, 2014)

Hornet22 said:


> Fuzzy bottom chicks make da rockin werld go round


----------



## Crickett (Feb 9, 2014)

Keebs said:


> so does Wiser's & EW!!


So does wine!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 10, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Safe travels Chiefbro !!



Thank you sir! Sitting in hip hamburger joint sippin a cold one and waiting on a custom built burger in downtown LA. Kinda weird.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 10, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Thank you sir! Sitting in hip hamburger joint sippin a cold one and waiting on a custom built burger in downtown LA. Kinda weird.



Never been to L.A.  

Well here is the coffee to get your week started


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 10, 2014)

Good Morning to all of you drivelers this morning.

Got a busy day beginning with a doctor's appointment at 9am and then lots of other things to get done throughout the day today.  Gotta get my truck filled with gas and also a couple of more 5-gasoline containers filled with non-Ethanol gas for my generator just in case the power goes out.   

Ya'll have a productive day and be safe.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 10, 2014)

Chief,

Glad you made it to LA with no problems.  Been there a few times and I DON'T want to go back.  Better you than me, my friend.  Stay safe and I hope that you can get back home without any major problems.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 10, 2014)

Morning folks.

Chief was was that hip hamburger?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 10, 2014)

Where is everyone?


----------



## Keebs (Feb 10, 2014)

It's Monday, let's do this!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 10, 2014)

Mornin


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 10, 2014)

Keebs said:


> It's Monday, let's do this!


You sound to excited for a moanday


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin



morning maam


----------



## Keebs (Feb 10, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin


Mernin!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> You sound to excited for a moanday
> 
> 
> morning maam


It's called "Fake it 'till you Make It"........... it's a Mary Kay saying.........


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 10, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Mernin!
> 
> It's called "Fake it 'till you Make It"........... it's a Mary Kay saying.........



Expect a call today between 6 and 630


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 10, 2014)

Notice mud didnt even stop in and tell us hey this moring, how rude of him...


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 10, 2014)

Monday morning youngins.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 10, 2014)

Hey.


----------



## Crickett (Feb 10, 2014)

Mornin y'all! 

We got 9 baby chickees so far & 2 more are trying to hatch!  I'll post up pics later!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 10, 2014)

Busy this morning.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 10, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Expect a call today between 6 and 630


If'n I don't answer, text me & I'll call ya back......... there is no reception down around the horse pen & that's about the time I'll be haying/feeding................. just an fyi..........


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Notice mud didnt even stop in and tell us hey this moring, how rude of him...


he's upset I went to Cordele instead of Tifton Saturday......


KyDawg said:


> Monday morning youngins.


Hiya Charlie!


mudracing101 said:


> Hey.





Crickett said:


> Mornin y'all!
> 
> We got 9 baby chickees so far & 2 more are trying to hatch!  I'll post up pics later!





mudracing101 said:


> Busy this morning.


MmmmHHhmmmmm.........


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 10, 2014)

Keebs said:


> If'n I don't answer, text me & I'll call ya back......... there is no reception down around the horse pen & that's about the time I'll be haying/feeding................. just an fyi..........
> 
> he's upset I went to Cordele instead of Tifton Saturday......
> 
> ...



  Well I gotta admit, tho I was 1/2 out of it.  You and Mrs J showing up made a crappy day not so bad.


Howdy Charlie

Muds gonna have to "suck it up buttercup"  

Grats Crickett


Morning Mud


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 10, 2014)

I dont want anymore snow, but looks like I am going to get some today.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 10, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> I dont want anymore snow, but looks like I am going to get some today.



Please keep that mess up there with you.  
Come on Summer time


----------



## Keebs (Feb 10, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> I dont want anymore snow, but looks like I am going to get some today.


 it don't get too bad for you!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Please keep that mess up there with you.
> Come on Summer time


 not just yet!


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 10, 2014)

morning folks


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 10, 2014)

Someone looking for goats?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 10, 2014)

Keebs said:


> it don't get too bad for you!
> 
> not just yet!


I wold have said spring but thats last around 1 weekend down here right?  


hdm03 said:


> morning folks


howdy lil feller


Migmack said:


> Someone looking for goats?



Yes, If you have any idea where I can find some quality racing goats please Pm me the info.  
Thanks for your help


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 10, 2014)

too quiet in here today...


----------



## Crickett (Feb 10, 2014)

Everybody is prepping!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 10, 2014)

Looks like folks down in south GA just need rain gear..


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 10, 2014)

The snow is really coming down here now


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 10, 2014)

I just saw a snowbow.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 10, 2014)

I be tired.  However did manage to get the walls up, osb on door in and rafters in place.  Nothing left but the wood strips, tin, and ridge cap.  Siding can wait for a spell


----------



## Keebs (Feb 10, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Looks like folks down in south GA just need rain gear..


 yep, looks that way.......


hdm03 said:


> The snow is really coming down here now


hush!


KyDawg said:


> I just saw a snowbow.


 Fo Real?!?........... wait.............


havin_fun_huntin said:


> I be tired.  However did manage to get the walls up, osb on door in and rafters in place.  Nothing left but the wood strips, tin, and ridge cap.  Siding can wait for a spell


 you doin good!


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 10, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> I just saw a snowbow.



Can your cows write their names in the snow like the goats?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 10, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Can your cows write their names in the snow like the goats?



I wonder if the cows he cant see have names too?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 10, 2014)

oh, protein bar and water for lunch..


----------



## stringmusic (Feb 10, 2014)

Been preparing for the snow and ice all morning, I've got 3,000 rounds of 5.56 for my AR-15, I'm good to go.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 10, 2014)

Noone sharing what they had for lunch?  Sad slow day here today


----------



## Keebs (Feb 10, 2014)

leftover meat & tater casserole.............. 
now, back to


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 10, 2014)

stringmusic said:


> Been preparing for the snow and ice all morning, I've got 3,000 rounds of 5.56 for my AR-15, I'm good to go.


What you gonna do use the gun powder to start a fire?


Keebs said:


> leftover meat & tater casserole..............
> now, back to



That sounds YUMMY.

Wonder what mudhater+ had?


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 10, 2014)

Keebs said:


> If'n I don't answer, text me & I'll call ya back......... there is no reception down around the horse pen & that's about the time I'll be haying/feeding................. just an fyi..........
> 
> he's upset I went to Cordele instead of Tifton Saturday......
> 
> ...


Yep, that was like , want some candy, yes please, Sike!
Been busy today, i hear a truck pulling in now.



havin_fun_huntin said:


> I be tired.  However did manage to get the walls up, osb on door in and rafters in place.  Nothing left but the wood strips, tin, and ridge cap.  Siding can wait for a spell


Construction Leroy



havin_fun_huntin said:


> What you gonna do use the gun powder to start a fire?
> 
> 
> That sounds YUMMY.
> ...



Mexican food, i cant remember the name of the joint. It was good.

Got an ear ache pretty bad, hope i aint getting a sinus infection


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 10, 2014)

I'm fine; thanks


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 10, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> I'm fine; thanks



Hows Lauren


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 10, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Hows Lauren



She's wants me to take her to get some bread and milk and some other assorted items


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 10, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> She's wants me to take her to get some bread and milk and some other assorted items



Can all them items fit on your scooter?


----------



## Keebs (Feb 10, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Yep, that was like , want some candy, yes please, Sike!
> Been busy today, i hear a truck pulling in now.
> Construction Leroy
> Mexican food, i cant remember the name of the joint. It was good.
> ...


 I sowwy.......... left the decision up to someone else, next time, I put my foot down!  
hope you ain't getting what's been going around.......... I finally started taking cinnamon & honey this weekend, gonna see if that'll help clear me on up...........


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 10, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I sowwy.......... left the decision up to someone else, next time, I put my foot down!
> hope you ain't getting what's been going around.......... I finally started taking cinnamon & honey this weekend, gonna see if that'll help clear me on up...........



No biggie, i never did get to Co Co's car, pulled the dually in and fixed a broken exhaust manifold bolt but broke off the temp. sending unit and a plug wire also Busy weekend and went to bed both nights about 9 tired ta deaf.


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 10, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Can all them items fit on your scooter?



Yes; I strapped on a milk crate to use as a basket; it holds a lot.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 10, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> No biggie, i never did get to Co Co's car, pulled the dually in and fixed a broken exhaust manifold bolt but broke off the temp. sending unit and a plug wire also Busy weekend and went to bed both nights about 9 tired ta deaf.



what wrong with her car now?


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 10, 2014)

it's broke


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 10, 2014)

doesn't work the way it is supposed to


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 10, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> it's broke





hdm03 said:


> doesn't work the way it is supposed to


----------



## Keebs (Feb 10, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> No biggie, i never did get to Co Co's car, pulled the dually in and fixed a broken exhaust manifold bolt but broke off the temp. sending unit and a plug wire also Busy weekend and went to bed both nights about 9 tired ta deaf.


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 10, 2014)

Hey where y'all is?


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 10, 2014)

Hay Keeb.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 10, 2014)

Kmc be mean.  He didnt tell anyone else hey..

meanie...


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 10, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> what wrong with her car now?



Its not pouring oil out of the rear main anymore but i wanted to put it on the lift and look. The intake gaskets are leaking a lil and maybe valve cover gaskets. I dont mind  a lil seepage but when it leaves a trail thats a prob. The wifes car looks like a massive oil leak but it doesnt leave its mark  Always something.  Stupid blinker quit lighting up in the truck yesterday but works on the outside thats about to drive me crazy.


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 10, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Kmc be mean.  He didnt tell anyone else hey..
> 
> meanie...



Yall wasn't here then, Hey Boom Boom


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 10, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Its not pouring oil out of the rear main anymore but i wanted to put it on the lift and look. The intake gaskets are leaking a lil and maybe valve cover gaskets. I dont mind  a lil seepage but when it leaves a trail thats a prob. The wifes car looks like a massive oil leak but it doesnt leave its mark  Always something.  Stupid blinker quit lighting up in the truck yesterday but works on the outside thats about to drive me crazy.


Its time to flush out adn replace your blanker fluid


kmckinnie said:


> Yall wasn't here then, Hey Boom Boom


----------



## stringmusic (Feb 10, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> What you gonna do use the gun powder to start a fire?



I don't really know? They said it was an emergency so I got some ammo and face paint.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 10, 2014)

stringmusic said:


> I don't really know? They said it was an emergency so I got some ammo and face paint.



Always prepared.  I knew I liked something bout you


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 10, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Its time to flush out adn replace your blanker fluid



Aint it funny how something you aint even using tears up.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 10, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Aint it funny how something you aint even using tears up.



Is it a blown bulb in the dash?  Im sure you ahve thought that but sometimes we overlook the simplest thing


----------



## stringmusic (Feb 10, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Always prepared.  I knew I liked something bout you



I am just a keen guy, just ask hdm03, he'll tell you just how swell I am.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 10, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Is it a blown bulb in the dash?  Im sure you ahve thought that but sometimes we overlook the simplest thing



Oh, i'm sure it is but dag nab it ,,, it was working when i parked it


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 10, 2014)

Strang is a keen and swell lil feller


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 10, 2014)

mud here?


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 10, 2014)

guess not


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 10, 2014)

Hdm03, how swell is Strang, go ahead and tell us, on a scale from 1 to 10.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 10, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Strang is a keen and swell lil feller





hdm03 said:


> mud here?





hdm03 said:


> guess not



Really?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 10, 2014)

and he didnt even try


----------



## rydert (Feb 10, 2014)

idjits................


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 10, 2014)

Strang is a 10+ and a he's a good cuddler


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 10, 2014)

Re-durt is being hurtful


----------



## rydert (Feb 10, 2014)

apology PMs sent...........


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 10, 2014)

redurt isnt nice at times..


----------



## rydert (Feb 10, 2014)

too much work and no play...................


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 10, 2014)

The girls are doing some curlin on the Lympics right now. Wasn't somebody interested in it.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 10, 2014)

Tell Mud to hurry up, I'm out back in the truck waiting on him..............  From Keebs


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 10, 2014)

mrs. hornet22

I just run erybody off.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 10, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> The girls are doing some curlin on the Lympics right now. Wasn't somebody interested in it.



The Canadian team up?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 10, 2014)

mrs. hornet22, havin_fun_huntin+


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 10, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin, Crickett+, mrs. hornet22+

Crickett+ joined us


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 10, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> The Canadian team up?



Nope. USA/SUI. USA losin. 
H22 HOME.


----------



## Crickett (Feb 10, 2014)

I'm here! Anxiously waiting for the snow! MrsH22 you think we will get 7" of snow???


----------



## rydert (Feb 10, 2014)

last post.....lock er down.....


----------



## Crickett (Feb 10, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Nope. USA/SUI. USA losin.
> H22 HOME.



Dang she ran out of here.....


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 10, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Tell Mud to hurry up, I'm out back in the truck waiting on him..............  From Keebs


Thanks for the info, i'm out. Later Leroy.


mrs. hornet22 said:


> mrs. hornet22
> 
> I just run erybody off.


Hey, bye  



Crickett said:


> I'm here! Anxiously waiting for the snow! MrsH22 you think we will get 7" of snow???



Hey Crickett, bye Crickett.

Later Strang , Dirt, hdm03, errybody, Y'all be carefull in the snow, its warm enuff here to go swimming.


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 10, 2014)

well ok


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 10, 2014)

Crap, I gotz to work the next 2 nights.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 10, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Crap, I gotz to work the next 2 nights.



didnt you tell me you were getting a bad cold earlier today?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 10, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> didnt you tell me you were getting a bad cold earlier today?





Can't do that to the guys !!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 10, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Can't do that to the guys !!



Sure you can just dont think bout it.  Or you could be the nice person and go in.  
Personally Id see a severe case of optirectimosis kicking in


----------



## Keebs (Feb 10, 2014)

kmckinnie said:


> Hay Keeb.


HIya Kimchee!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Sure you can just dont think bout it.  Or you could be the nice person and go in.
> Personally Id see a severe case of optirectimosis kicking in



 you & your big words!!!!!!
Dummy me didn't think to try IE to get on!!!!!
ok, I'm leaving now! Ihope.........


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 11, 2014)

OK drivelers, it is time to crack the whip and get your rears in gear just in time to do some ice skating, snow-skiing, having a snowball fight, making a snowman, OR possibly drinking a cup of hot coffee and staying warm.  Take your pick.  


Dang, I just noticed that it is really 3:23 AM instead of 4:23 AM.  That crazy "cramp" sure woke me up an hour early today.  Heck, I need to get another hour of sleep instead.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 11, 2014)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> OK drivelers, it is time to crack the whip and get your rears in gear just in time to do some ice skating, snow-skiing, having a snowball fight, making a snowman, OR possibly drinking a cup of hot coffee and staying warm.  Take your pick.
> 
> 
> Dang, I just noticed that it is really 3:23 AM instead of 4:23 AM.  That crazy "cramp" sure woke me up an hour early today.  Heck, I need to get another hour of sleep instead.



I woke up in the middle of the dark and ate a snack looked at rain and then got another REM in knowing everything was going to be called off today.  But now the coffee is brewed and available


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 11, 2014)

Morning. Time to eat a bisquit.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 11, 2014)

Morning folks.  
Mud ill be right there t get my biscuit


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 11, 2014)

Mornin.



Sleet, freezing rain, rain and HUGE snowflakes. Ground is turning white.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 11, 2014)

Put this in the weather thread but figured it might get overlooked.  For all our drivelers that are going to have to deal with this mess.  If it makes you feel any better I seen 51 power company and contractor boom trucks headed North on I 75 this morning.  Im sure there are several smaller trucks that I missed.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 11, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Morning folks.
> Mud ill be right there t get my biscuit


Sorry , done ate it.


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin.
> 
> 
> 
> Sleet, freezing rain, rain and HUGE snowflakes. Ground is turning white.



Good morning


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 11, 2014)

The ground is completely covered here in N. Forsyth county


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 11, 2014)

Nice warm morning here in the south.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 11, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Sorry , done ate it.
> 
> 
> Good morning


This makes me very sad. 


hdm03 said:


> The ground is completely covered here in N. Forsyth county



Pictures please


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 11, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Nice warm morning here in the south.



That was very hurtful.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 11, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin.
> 
> 
> 
> Sleet, freezing rain, rain and HUGE snowflakes. Ground is turning white.


cold rain here.......


mudracing101 said:


> Nice warm morning here in the south.


wake up, you dreamin again!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 11, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> That was very hurtful.



No that was valuable info, youre welcome. Now you know to come down here and stay wif me for a couple of days.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 11, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Put this in the weather thread but figured it might get overlooked.  For all our drivelers that are going to have to deal with this mess.  If it makes you feel any better I seen 51 power company and contractor boom trucks headed North on I 75 this morning.  Im sure there are several smaller trucks that I missed.


 I saw on WALB where they were sending crews up......  they are not needed..........


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 11, 2014)

Keebs said:


> cold rain here.......
> 
> wake up, you dreamin again!



No rain here and dont even have a jacket on.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 11, 2014)

Happy birthday Mud


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 11, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I saw on WALB where they were sending crews up......  they are not needed..........



I fear they are going to be needed in a bad way. Now it's just ice coming out of the sky. Covering everything.


----------



## stringmusic (Feb 11, 2014)

I'm gonna miss work again for a couple of days.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 11, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Happy birthday Mud



Thanks pal.


----------



## stringmusic (Feb 11, 2014)

It's Muddy's burfday?


Happy burfday Mud.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 11, 2014)

stringmusic said:


> It's Muddy's burfday?
> 
> 
> Happy burfday Mud.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 11, 2014)

Da WOWs gonna line up to give you them Birfday licks


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 11, 2014)

Happy Birthday Mudbro!!!


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 11, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Da WOWs gonna line up to give you them Birfday licks



I'm first in line!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 11, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Da WOWs gonna line up to give you them Birfday licks





hdm03 said:


> I'm first in line!



Its my birfday ya idjit


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 11, 2014)

Happy Birthday Mud!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 11, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> No rain here and dont even have a jacket on.


 seriously, 46 and rain, all the way to town.........


mrs. hornet22 said:


> I fear they are going to be needed in a bad way. Now it's just ice coming out of the sky. Covering everything.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 11, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Happy Birthday Mud!


 Thanks


Keebs said:


> seriously, 46 and rain, all the way to town.........



I didnt even turn on the heater on the way to work. I think it was warmer at 6:45 than it is now though.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 11, 2014)

Mud your 21 with how many experience now?


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 11, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Mud your 21 with how many experience now?



Experience I'm not experienced.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 11, 2014)

And for my Birthday i'm going to go today and buy myself all my cartags.... Yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 11, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Thanks
> 
> 
> I didnt even turn on the heater on the way to work. I think it was warmer at 6:45 than it is now though.


I had the A/C on all night, but when I went to let the dogs out, I could tell it was dropping.............. had to put Chevy on the run-line in the rain........ I hate having to do that, but she went straight into her house!


mudracing101 said:


> And for my Birthday i'm going to go today and buy myself all my cartags.... Yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!


when's your license expire?


----------



## Keebs (Feb 11, 2014)

Oh yeah, Mud??????????


















































_*HAPPY BIRTHDAY!*_


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Feb 11, 2014)

Hey hey hey..


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 11, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I had the A/C on all night, but when I went to let the dogs out, I could tell it was dropping.............. had to put Chevy on the run-line in the rain........ I hate having to do that, but she went straight into her house!
> 
> when's your license expire?



crap


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 11, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I had the A/C on all night, but when I went to let the dogs out, I could tell it was dropping.............. had to put Chevy on the run-line in the rain........ I hate having to do that, but she went straight into her house!
> 
> when's your license expire?





mudracing101 said:


> crap



2-11-14 double crap


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 11, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> 2-11-14 double crap



If it makes you feel any better.  Last time I went i was in and out in 30 minutes.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 11, 2014)

Alright, i'm gone to the evil place to renew my license, wish me luck.


----------



## rydert (Feb 11, 2014)

Happy birthday Mud


----------



## rydert (Feb 11, 2014)

I got a hair in my bisquit............


----------



## Crickett (Feb 11, 2014)

Mornin y'all!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 11, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> crap





mudracing101 said:


> 2-11-14 double crap


Glad I thought of it!!!!


mudracing101 said:


> Alright, i'm gone to the evil place to renew my license, wish me luck.


 It's not gonna be that bad.......... hurry back!


----------



## Crickett (Feb 11, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Glad I thought of it!!!!
> 
> It's not gonna be that bad.......... hurry back!



We will have a new driveler before he makes it back!


----------



## Turkeypaw (Feb 11, 2014)

Its snowing and my mom is supposed to be discharged from the hospital today. This is gonna be a fun drive. The hospital is downtown and I have to drive on the interstate and in the city traffic.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 11, 2014)

Crickett said:


> We will have a new driveler before he makes it back!



another Driveler in honor of the Kang mud


----------



## Crickett (Feb 11, 2014)

Turkeypaw said:


> Its snowing and my mom is supposed to be discharged from the hospital today. This is gonna be a fun drive. The hospital is downtown and I have to drive on the interstate and in the city traffic.





My FIL is at a hospital in Athens & he is wanting to leave. He wants to go home but his kids won't go get him cause he needs to stay there.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 11, 2014)

Crickett said:


> We will have a new driveler before he makes it back!


yeah, I'm sure the parking lot is packed!


Turkeypaw said:


> Its snowing and my mom is supposed to be discharged from the hospital today. This is gonna be a fun drive. The hospital is downtown and I have to drive on the interstate and in the city traffic.


 Be careful Tpaw!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> another Driveler in honor of the Kang mud


Make it so Leroy!


Crickett said:


> My FIL is at a hospital in Athens & he is wanting to leave. He wants to go home but his kids won't go get him cause he needs to stay there.


 I was wondering how he was doing...........  for ya'll.......


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 11, 2014)

This place is packed!!!! Still waiting


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 11, 2014)

I think i recognize this truck?


----------



## Crickett (Feb 11, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I was wondering how he was doing...........  for ya'll.......



Thank you! 

We were told he has a lot of fluid around his heart! He's getting cranky cause he hasn't been able to smoke since he was admitted into the hospital.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 11, 2014)

Lftdds. Line is out the door.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 11, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I think i recognize this truck?



That truck is the bestest. !!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 11, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> That truck is the bestest. !!



Tried to find a video but couldnt.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 11, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Tried to find a video but couldnt.



Video sent


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 11, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Video sent



  Phone said "negative captain"
Has your truck always been red and hod a  cowl hood?


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 11, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Phone said "negative captain"
> Has your truck always been red and hod a  cowl hood?



Was lwb. And blue for a long time.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 11, 2014)

Still waiting. Phone bout to die.


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Feb 11, 2014)

Last one, lock er down


----------



## rydert (Feb 11, 2014)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Last one, lock er down







last post.......


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 11, 2014)

rydert said:


> last post.......



rea dirte, hows the weather up your way?


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Feb 11, 2014)

rydert said:


> last post.......



Now



havin_fun_huntin said:


> rea dirte, hows the weather up your way?



Nothing here in West GA


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 11, 2014)

feller just come by looking for money so he could get something to eat.   I  gave him a kiwi a protein bar and a bottle of water.  He didnt seem to appreciate it a whole lot...


----------



## Crickett (Feb 11, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> feller just come by looking for money so he could get something to eat.   I  gave him a kiwi a protein bar and a bottle of water.  He didnt seem to appreciate it a whole lot...


----------



## Crickett (Feb 11, 2014)

Snowing again!


----------



## Crickett (Feb 11, 2014)

Where is everybody?


----------



## Crickett (Feb 11, 2014)

Lunch time.....


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 11, 2014)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Now
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing here in West GA


Nothin here in Souf Ga either..


Crickett said:


> Lunch time.....



whats fer lunch maam?


----------



## Crickett (Feb 11, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Nothin here in Souf Ga either..
> 
> 
> whats fer lunch maam?



Left over deer burger!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 11, 2014)

wifey made some GOOD shicken salad.  Some whole wheat ritz crackers to go with it... YUMMY  +1 for LMS


----------



## Crickett (Feb 11, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> wifey made some GOOD shicken salad.  Some whole wheat ritz crackers to go with it... YUMMY  +1 for LMS


----------



## Crickett (Feb 11, 2014)

Get the next one ready HFH!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 11, 2014)

guess I need to close this one out with a b'day wish for Mud


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Feb 11, 2014)

Nothin to see here...Lock it down.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 11, 2014)

I'm stuck in a snow globe.


----------



## rydert (Feb 11, 2014)

last post..........lock it......


----------

